# Mi vuoi bene?



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Ferie.
Casettina in Toscana, bel mare, enorme e bellissima spiaggia libera per i cani, uno spasso anche per loro, tutti liberi. Piscina, campi coltivati. Bella la Toscana.
Mi porto dietro mio malgrado il malessere, non riesco a nasconderlo, più probabilmente non voglio. "Sto male", le dico, lei mi risponde "Non devi, devi tentare di uscirne" (e con questo sottintende "senza il mio aiuto").
Decido che è più importante, soprattutto per nostro figlio, non rovinare le vacanze: cambio registro. Lei mi piace da morire, mi attizza come un fiammifero sulla benzina, sposto tutto su questo.
Tutte le notti uno strano sesso, lentissimo e silenzioso perchè nostro figlio è vicino, anche se ha un sonno granitico e non lo sveglierebbero le cannonate. Molta eccitazione, lei è al massimo, poi ogni tanto lei sbaglia frase, ed io le rispondo senza cattiveria, ma senza nascondere più nulla. Piange un po', le manca la terra sotto i piedi, poi l'eccitazione si fa di nuovo padrona, e continuiamo appassionatamente.
-"mi vuoi bene?", mi chiede
-"Non posso non volertene, sei parte di me, ma non chiedermi altro, tutto il resto è bruciato".
Sto cominciando a rivolgermi a lei come se fossimo ex, solo amici, soci di un'impresa, anche se ancora non saprei accettare un'indipendenza che io non cerco (ho paura di rimanere solo) e che lei non vuole (stesso motivo).
-"Mi vuoi bene?" mi chiede ancora
-"Certo".
Ma oltre il fuoco del sesso, che gelo.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Bentornato, Alce!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ferie.
> 
> Tutte le notti uno strano sesso, lentissimo e silenzioso perchè nostro figlio è vicino, anche se ha un sonno granitico e non lo sveglierebbero le cannonate. Molta eccitazione, lei è al massimo, *poi ogni tanto lei sbaglia frase,* ed io le rispondo senza cattiveria, ma senza nascondere più nulla. Piange un po', le manca la terra sotto i piedi, poi l'eccitazione si fa di nuovo padrona, e continuiamo appassionatamente.


cioè?


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cioè?


 lo chiamera' col nome dell'altro


----------



## Kid (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ferie.
> Casettina in Toscana, bel mare, enorme e bellissima spiaggia libera per i cani, uno spasso anche per loro, tutti liberi. Piscina, campi coltivati. Bella la Toscana.
> Mi porto dietro mio malgrado il malessere, non riesco a nasconderlo, più probabilmente non voglio. "Sto male", le dico, lei mi risponde "Non devi, devi tentare di uscirne" (e con questo sottintende "senza il mio aiuto").
> Decido che è più importante, soprattutto per nostro figlio, non rovinare le vacanze: cambio registro. Lei mi piace da morire, mi attizza come un fiammifero sulla benzina, sposto tutto su questo.
> ...



Mi fai sentire piccolo piccolo con i miei problemi....


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce, mi fai pensare che invece una coppia che si riunisce SUL SERIO sia meno sesso e piu' comprensione....


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lo chiamera' col nome dell'altro


Ci mancherebbe, vi starei scrivendo da una cella d'isolamento di un manicomio criminale.

Facendo sesso non riesco a distogliere il pensiero dal fatto che lei si sia sollazzata con un altro (orgoglio maschile ferito: meschino, lo so, ma tant'è).
Abitualmente durante il sesso ci scambiamo fantasie più o meno spinte, ma lei (ad esempio) ogni tanto accenna al desiderio di due uomini insieme, cosa normalissima, ma ogni tanto lo dice nel modo che non mi permette di tacere quel che di solito taccio, e gentilmente le dico che un altro se l'è già preso, e che da un anno e mezzo purtroppo, come in quel momento è nel letto con noi, quantomeno nella mia testa (e a me a volte sembra pure da un'altra parte). Oppure ancora, quando io accenno a qualche fantasia mia, lei fa la gelosa, ed io le ricordo che in passato non ne ha mai avuto ragione, ed ora non se lo può più permettere.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Alce, mi fai pensare che invece una coppia che si riunisce SUL SERIO sia meno sesso e piu' comprensione....


Difatti non è riunione, ma sopravvivenza.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe, vi starei scrivendo da una cella d'isolamento di un manicomio criminale.
> 
> Facendo sesso non riesco a distogliere il pensiero dal fatto che lei si sia sollazzata con un altro (orgoglio maschile ferito: meschino, lo so, ma tant'è).
> Abitualmente durante il sesso ci scambiamo fantasie più o meno spinte, ma lei (ad esempio) ogni tanto accenna al desiderio di due uomini insieme, cosa normalissima, ma ogni tanto lo dice nel modo che non mi permette di tacere quel che di solito taccio, e gentilmente le dico che un altro se l'è già preso, e che da un anno e mezzo purtroppo, come in quel momento è nel letto con noi, quantomeno nella mia testa (e a me a volte sembra pure da un'altra parte). Oppure ancora, quando io accenno a qualche fantasia mia, lei fa la gelosa, ed io le ricordo che in passato non ne ha mai avuto ragione, ed ora non se lo può più permettere.


continuo a vedervi ancora reciprocamente innamorati, alce


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi fai sentire piccolo piccolo con i miei problemi....


I problemi sono grossi in funzione di come ognuno li affronta. I miei sono ben miseri rispetto a chi soffre sul serio, non per questo riesco a non soffrirne. Frase fatta? _"Ognuno ha la sua croce"._


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> continuo a *vedervi* ancora reciprocamente innamorati, alce


Grazie per la buona volontà, tesòr, ma mi sa che devi cambiare occhiali.

Lei mi dice:
"Ti piaccio solo fisicamente, il resto non ti va giù"
Un tempo le rispondevo "Ma no! Figurati! etc, etc,"
Ora le dico: "Facciamocelo bastare"


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Bentornato, Alce!


Grazie Cicia!


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe, vi starei scrivendo da una cella d'isolamento di un manicomio criminale.
> 
> Facendo sesso non riesco a distogliere il pensiero dal fatto che lei si sia sollazzata con un altro (orgoglio maschile ferito: meschino, lo so, ma tant'è).
> Abitualmente durante il sesso ci scambiamo fantasie più o meno spinte, ma lei (ad esempio) ogni tanto accenna al desiderio di due uomini insieme, cosa normalissima, ma ogni tanto lo dice nel modo che non mi permette di tacere quel che di solito taccio, e gentilmente le dico che un altro se l'è già preso, e che da un anno e mezzo purtroppo, come in quel momento è nel letto con noi, quantomeno nella mia testa (e a me a volte sembra pure da un'altra parte). *Oppure ancora, quando io accenno a qualche fantasia mia, lei fa la gelosa, ed io le ricordo che in passato non ne ha mai avuto ragione, ed ora non se lo può più permettere*.


 ... e secondo me sbagli. Certo che se lo può permettere di essere gelosa, se state assieme. Non puoi pensare in quel modo, è distruttivo!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie per la buona volontà, tesòr, ma mi sa che devi cambiare occhiali.
> 
> *Lei mi dice:
> "Ti piaccio solo fisicamente, il resto non ti va giù"
> ...


Lei ti amera'alla follia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... e secondo me sbagli. Certo che se lo può permettere di essere gelosa, se state assieme. Non puoi pensare in quel modo, è distruttivo!


Senti:
Dopo che le sono stato vicino per anni in seguito alla vicenda dei bimbi, ho ceduto anch'io, e le ho chiesto aiuto. Lei mi ha preso a calci nel culo.
Dopo che mi ha detto di essersi inamorata di un altro ed aver così compromesso il futuro della nostra famiglia, mi ha detto che avrei dovuto venirne fuori da solo, le ho chiesto di aiutarmi, e mi ha preso a calci nel culo. Cosa cazzo vuole ancora? Se mi ha comprato, faccia vedere la ricevuta.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Lei ti amera'alla follia.


E' capace di farselo bastare: ha solo paura di perdere la "normalità" e la sicurezza che io rappresento.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Grazie per la buona volontà, tesòr, ma mi sa che devi cambiare occhiali.
> 
> Lei mi dice:
> "Ti piaccio solo fisicamente, il resto non ti va giù"
> ...


cavolo, amor proprio zero!!!
se il mio uomo mi dicesse una cosa del genere lo caccerei fuori a calci nel culo!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti:
> Dopo che le sono stato vicino per anni in seguito alla vicenda dei bimbi, ho ceduto anch'io, e le ho chiesto aiuto. Lei mi ha preso a calci nel culo.
> Dopo che mi ha detto di essersi inamorata di un altro ed aver così compromesso il futuro della nostra famiglia, mi ha detto che avrei dovuto venirne fuori da solo, le ho chiesto di aiutarmi, e mi ha preso a calci nel culo. Cosa cazzo vuole ancora? Se mi ha comprato, faccia vedere la ricevuta.


che c'entra la fiscalizzazione nell'amore?
hai questa comprensibile zavorra di rancore che ti fa ragionare così


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Senti:
> Dopo che le sono stato vicino per anni in seguito alla vicenda dei bimbi, ho ceduto anch'io, e le ho chiesto aiuto. Lei mi ha preso a calci nel culo.
> Dopo che mi ha detto di essersi inamorata di un altro ed aver così compromesso il futuro della nostra famiglia, mi ha detto che avrei dovuto venirne fuori da solo, le ho chiesto di aiutarmi, e mi ha preso a calci nel culo. Cosa cazzo vuole ancora? Se mi ha comprato, faccia vedere la ricevuta.


 Allora lasciala. Non puoi starci assieme se scrivi certe cose.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cavolo, amor proprio zero!!!
> se il mio uomo mi dicesse una cosa del genere *lo caccerei fuori a calci nel culo*!


Dopo che lo hai cornificato, e non solo per sesso, ti sei fatta beffe di lui e del tuo stesso amante ed hai dichiarato apertamente che non hai alcuna intenzione di aiutarlo a superare il male che gli hai fatto? Non penso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora lasciala. Non puoi starci assieme se scrivi certe cose.


Sono senza palle. Appena le ritrovo ne riparliamo.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sono senza palle. Appena le ritrovo ne riparliamo.


 Soprattutto sei divorato dal rancore... o almeno, ti percepisco così.


----------



## Old Angel (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dopo che lo hai cornificato, e non solo per sesso, ti sei fatta beffe di lui e del tuo stesso amante ed hai dichiarato apertamente che non hai alcuna intenzione di aiutarlo a superare il male che gli hai fatto? Non penso.


Già già...belle pretese...le signore wonder woman


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' capace di farselo bastare: ha solo paura di perdere la "normalità" e la sicurezza che io rappresento.


si ma cosa aspettate ad accettare la verità?
dovete arrivare a sbranarvi?
questa tua risposta è di una cattiveria incredibile.
Riprendete la vostra dignità e separatevi prima di fare altri danni


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dopo che lo hai cornificato, e non solo per sesso, ti sei fatta beffe di lui e del tuo stesso amante ed hai dichiarato apertamente che non hai alcuna intenzione di aiutarlo a superare il male che gli hai fatto? Non penso.


scusami se mi permetto, davvero mi spiace sparare a zero ma tua moglie mi fa venire il cagotto....
beh se io avessi tradito, mi fossi innamorata di un altro, non avessi intenzione di aiutare il mio uomo a superare quello che io gli ho fatto, allora sì, lo caccerei fuori dalla mia vita, perchè non vedo perchè devo passare il resto dei miei giorni con una persona della quale non me ne frega nulla.
Quanto alla frase che tu hai detto è bruttissima, offensiva e riduttiva MA GIUSTIFICATA dalla totale assenza di tua moglie


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dopo che lo hai cornificato, e non solo per sesso, ti sei fatta beffe di lui e del tuo stesso amante ed hai dichiarato apertamente che non hai alcuna intenzione di aiutarlo a superare il male che gli hai fatto? Non penso.



Alce ce la fai a metterti in discussione?


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto sei divorato dal rancore... o almeno, ti percepisco così.


 Come ho già avuto modo di dire, una delle cose che mi destabilizza di più è proprio questa mia incapacità di superare il rancore, sentimento che aborro e odio più che mai, ma di cui ora sono succube. Vorrei tanto essere capace di pormi al disopra di queste cose, ma sono un piccolo ometto.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ho già avuto modo di dire, una delle cose che mi destabilizza di più è proprio questa mia incapacità di superare il rancore, sentimento che aborro e odio più che mai, ma di cui ora sono succube. Vorrei tanto essere capace di pormi al disopra di queste cose, ma sono un piccolo ometto.


Nasce tutto dall'orgoglio ferito... è ciò che generalmente ci fa fare le peggiori stronzate.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ho già avuto modo di dire, una delle cose che mi destabilizza di più è proprio questa mia incapacità di superare il rancore, sentimento che aborro e odio più che mai, ma di cui ora sono succube. Vorrei tanto essere capace di pormi al disopra di queste cose, ma sono un piccolo ometto.


 
minkiamix, Alce! ma sei una persona, mica un Angelo.....siamo fatti di sentimenti, anche di incazzature! Cercare di sopprimerli, secondo me, è completamente innaturale


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alce ce la fai a metterti in discussione?


Non faccio altro, ma l'istinto per ora vince ogni "set". Vedi sopra


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> minkiamix, Alce! ma sei una persona, mica un Angelo.....siamo fatti di sentimenti, anche di incazzature! Cercare di sopprimerli, secondo me, è completamente innaturale


 La sua non è un'incazzatura... è qualcosa di molto più profondo e velenoso.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nasce tutto dall'orgoglio ferito... è ciò che generalmente ci fa fare le peggiori stronzate.


Difatti le dico sempre che ora mi sento solo un ometto attaccato ad un uccello.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La sua non è un'incazzatura... è qualcosa di molto più profondo e velenoso.


ma ci sta tutta! sua moglie l'ha mollato! e non mi riferisco certo al tradiemnto quanto all'abbandono emotivo. 
Io l'avrei già mollata da mo'...non aspiro alla beatitudine


----------



## Old Angel (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La sua non è un'incazzatura... è qualcosa di molto più profondo e velenoso.


Già l'incazzatura dopo un pò passa...e diventa ben altro


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La sua non è un'incazzatura... è qualcosa di molto più profondo e velenoso.


L'esperienza dei bimbi ha messo a nudo i lati peggiori suoi, questa esperienza ha messo a nudo i miei.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti le dico sempre che ora mi sento solo un ometto attaccato ad un uccello.


Non preoccuparti di questo, sei in buona compagnia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  riparti da lì, e comincia a ricostruire l'uomo, senza pensare all'uccello.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'esperienza dei bimbi ha messo a nudo i lati peggiori suoi, *questa esperienza ha messo a nudo i miei*.


 Vero.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Per me la moglie non l'ha mollato emotivamente, anzi lo sta cercando emotivamente


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma ci sta tutta! sua moglie l'ha mollato! e non mi riferisco certo al tradiemnto quanto all'abbandono emotivo.
> Io l'avrei già mollata da mo'...non aspiro alla beatitudine


25 anni di vita insieme, culto mio fin da bambino della famiglia, molti e pesanti interessi comuni. Non ultimo, come già detto, assenza di palle.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la moglie non l'ha mollato emotivamente, anzi lo sta cercando emotivamente


 Anche io ho questa sensazione.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non faccio altro, ma l'istinto per ora vince ogni "set". Vedi sopra


forse non ti impegni abbastanza .ad esempio continuare a dire che non hai le palle non è un buon modo di uscirne ..comincia a cercarle intanto (per me per ricostruire, per altri per troncare...vedrete voi)


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la moglie non l'ha mollato *emotivamente*, anzi lo sta cercando *emotivamente*


Già, ma sentimentalmente..... zero.
Io quantomeno, pur non riuscendoci, ci provo a mettermi in discussione, lei si è apertamente (e comodamente) dichiarata incapace e non intenzionata a farlo.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la moglie non l'ha mollato emotivamente, anzi lo sta cercando emotivamente


 
cioè, l'ha allontanato dal suo dolore (e qui posso anche in qualche modo capire) x la perdita dei bimbi, tradito, umiliato, non si preoccupa minimante se soffre o se sta bene, non gli offre supporto x quello che gli ha fatto e lo sta cercando????
Chissà se l'avesse abbandonato, allora


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> 25 anni di vita insieme, culto mio fin da bambino della famiglia, molti e *pesanti interessi comuni*. Non ultimo, come già detto, assenza di palle.


sul neretto.....beh, lì sapete voi e non metto lingua.
su tutti gli altri...le cose si fanno in 2...farle da solo è inutile


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cioè, l'ha allontanato dal suo dolore (e qui posso anche in qualche modo capire) x la perdita dei bimbi, tradito, umiliato, non si preoccupa minimante se soffre o se sta bene, non gli offre supporto x quello che gli ha fatto e lo sta cercando????
> Chissà se l'avesse abbandonato, allora


ma che ne sappiamo , sole


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, ma* sentimentalmente*..... zero.
> Io quantomeno, pur non riuscendoci, ci provo a mettermi in discussione, lei si è apertamente (e comodamente) dichiarata incapace e non intenzionata a farlo.


Scusa come le distingui le due cose? 

A parte quello che dice mi pare ci stia tentando


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

per me sarebbe il caso che si imparasse ad accettare la verità.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cioè, l'ha allontanato dal suo dolore (e qui posso anche in qualche modo capire) x la perdita dei bimbi, tradito, umiliato, non si preoccupa minimante se soffre o se sta bene, non gli offre supporto x quello che gli ha fatto e lo sta cercando????
> Chissà se l'avesse abbandonato, allora


L'impressione che si ha dal mio punto di vista è quella di una persona completamente staccata da ciò che le sta intorno, consapevole di aver fatto del male, dispiaciuta di questo, tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma distante, come se stesse guardando attraverso uno schermo.
Se esistesse un'"assicurazione" per queste cose, ed io avessi ricevuto l'"indennizzo", penso che lei si sentirebbe del tutto "pulita".


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che ne sappiamo , sole


beh, ovviamente mi posso basare solo su quello che dice Alce.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'impressione che si ha dal mio punto di vista è quella di una persona completamente staccata da ciò che le sta intorno, consapevole di aver fatto del male, dispiaciuta di questo, tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma distante, come se stesse guardando attraverso uno schermo.
> Se esistesse un'"assicurazione" per queste cose, ed io avessi ricevuto l'"indennizzo", penso che lei si sentirebbe del tutto "pulita".


cioè, è solo una questione di senso di colpa....non di vero amore x la famiglia


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, ovviamente mi posso basare solo su quello che dice Alce.


Ed io stesso posso parlare solo per quello che vedo e vivo. Lei non dice nulla.
_"Sono sicura che tutto si sistemerà, col tempo",_ ma non fa assolutamente nulla per aiutare il tempo, a parte a volte zerbinarsi (cosa che non voglio e mi urta) per poi mostrare apertamente la distanza tra noi nea vita di tutti i giorni.
E' un'estranea, oramai devo accettarlo, mia moglie non c'è più e mi ha detto qualche giorno fa "non cercarmi più". Ha ragione, ma siamo ancora soci in figli ed affari, dobbiamo convivere in qualche modo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me sarebbe il caso che si imparasse ad accettare la verità.


 
vista dal di fuori potrebbe apparire ben chiara e ci si potrebbe facilmente chiedere perché c'è un'assenza di reazione "reale" (tanto da parte di alce quanto da parte della moglie). vivendola, questa verità potrebbe essere diversa o ben più difficile da accettare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cioè, è solo una questione di senso di colpa....non di vero amore x la famiglia


Mi si rafforza ogni giorno questa impressione. Il mondo, famiglia compresa, è qualcosa al di "fuori" di lei.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vista dal di fuori potrebbe apparire ben chiara e ci si potrebbe facilmente chiedere perché c'è un'assenza di reazione "reale" (tanto da parte di alce quanto da parte della moglie). vivendola, questa verità potrebbe essere diversa o ben più difficile da accettare.


Sto tentando di diventare cinico, credo che oramai sia l'unico modo.
E' insopportabile per me sentirmi chiedere, ogni volta quando mi vede a terra "Cosa c'è Claudio?!"
Ma cosa cazzo vuoi che ci sia?!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vista dal di fuori potrebbe apparire ben chiara e ci si potrebbe facilmente chiedere perché c'è un'assenza di reazione "reale" (tanto da parte di alce quanto da parte della moglie). vivendola, questa verità potrebbe essere diversa o ben più difficile da accettare.


non sto certo dicendo che sia facile ma così non possono andare avanti.
Il tradimento risale a un bel po' di tempo fa e passi avanti non ce ne sono..
Io lo caisco benissimo, ci sono persone che non riescono a superare il tradimento.
Ma vivere così ,per me, non ha senso.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sto certo dicendo che sia facile ma così non possono andare avanti.
> Il tradimento risale a un bel po' di tempo fa e passi avanti non ce ne sono..
> Io lo caisco benissimo, ci sono persone che non riescono a superare il tradimento.
> *Ma vivere così ,per me, non ha senso*.


quoto col sangue e col sudore


----------



## Old Angel (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sto certo dicendo che sia facile ma così non possono andare avanti.
> Il tradimento risale a un bel po' di tempo fa e passi avanti non ce ne sono..
> Io lo caisco benissimo, ci sono persone che non riescono a superare il tradimento.
> Ma vivere così ,per me, non ha senso.


Non sono persone che non riescono a superare il tradimento....e chi ha tradito che non è capace a fartelo superare, il tradito se sta ancora insieme è perchè la volontà per superare la cosa ce l'ha.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Non c'e'una verita' in questa storia, magari ce ne sono diverse tutte accettabili per carita'.
Pero' c'e'una grossa balla secondo me, che vi ostinate a stere insieme perche' soci in affari di famiglia... ma forse e'di questa balla che avete bisogno.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Non sono persone che non riescono a superare il tradimento....e chi ha tradito che non è capace a fartelo superare, il tradito se sta ancora insieme è perchè la volontà per superare la cosa ce l'ha.


ma io credo (mia opinione ovviamente) che nè alce nè sua moglie vogliano veramente superare sta cosa.
si è rotto qualcosa che entrambi sanno non si riaggiusterà più.
O accettano di vivere un rapporto DIVERSO da prima o non ne escono.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Non sono persone che non riescono a superare il tradimento....e chi ha tradito che non è capace a fartelo superare, *il tradito se sta ancora insieme è perchè la volontà per superare la cosa ce l'ha.  *



Vale anche per il traditore... anche per il traditore  e' piu' facile levarsi di culo volendo


----------



## Old Angel (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vale anche per il traditore... anche per il traditore  e' piu' facile levarsi di culo volendo


In teoria dovrebbe essere così....ma anche a me come è successo a Alce....dopo un pò di tempo....il problema è tuo aggiustati, tutto normale come se non fosse successo niente.......chi moi???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E da quello che leggo ad Alce gli sta ancora andando bene, c'è chi sta tanto peggio


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> In teoria dovrebbe essere così....ma anche a me come è successo a Alce....dopo un pò di tempo....il problema è tuo aggiustati, tutto normale come se non fosse successo niente.......chi moi????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mah secondo me l'unico modo per superare il tradimento e'proprio lasciarlo nel passato dimenticandolo, senza andare a cercare verita' e ragioni che alla fin fine non esistono.

Al momento per quello che scrive Alce leggo piu'volonta'di ricominciare in lei che in lui.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Mah secondo me l'unico modo per superare il tradimento e'proprio lasciarlo nel passato dimenticandolo, senza andare a cercare verita' e ragioni che alla fin fine non esistono*.
> 
> Al momento per quello che scrive Alce leggo piu'volonta'di ricominciare in lei che in lui.


 Quoto. E' l'unica azione da fare, se lo si vuole superare. Altro che perdono...


----------



## Ingenua (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come ho già avuto modo di dire, una delle cose che mi destabilizza di più è proprio questa mia incapacità di superare il rancore, sentimento che aborro e odio più che mai, ma di cui ora sono succube. Vorrei tanto essere capace di pormi al disopra di queste cose, ma sono un piccolo ometto.


Come ti capisco... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  anchio provo le stesse identiche sensazioni e soffro per non essere capace di superare questo brutto sentmento che cova in fondo all'anima...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto. E' l'unica azione da fare, se lo si vuole superare. Altro che perdono...


ok, ammettere che non si riesce o vuole   perdonare mica è un dramma.
però si deve pur decidere come campare....


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok, ammettere che non si riesce o vuole perdonare mica è un dramma.
> però si deve pur decidere come campare....


 Certo che no. Anzi, raggiungere una qualunque consapevolezza è un bel vantaggio. E' stare in mezzo al guado che, qualunque sia la situazione, uccide.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, ma sentimentalmente..... zero.
> Io quantomeno, pur non riuscendoci, ci provo a mettermi in discussione, lei si è apertamente (e comodamente) dichiarata incapace e non intenzionata a farlo.


e se lei volesse ma avesse paura di prendere un impegno così "importante" con te per paura di fallire? di illuderti ed illudersi?
se fosse così affranta dai suoi fallimenti passati da esserne quasi paralizzata?


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'impressione che si ha dal mio punto di vista è quella di una persona completamente staccata da ciò che le sta intorno, consapevole di aver fatto del male, dispiaciuta di questo, tormentata dai sensi di colpa ma distante, come se stesse guardando attraverso uno schermo.
> Se esistesse un'"assicurazione" per queste cose, ed io avessi ricevuto l'"indennizzo", penso che lei si sentirebbe del tutto "pulita".


appunto.

non pulita ma meno indegna forse?


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2009)

A me pare che raccontarsi le fantasie quando non vi è più sufficente complicità per accettarle come tali sia solo masochistico...e nel tuo rapporto, Alce, di masochismo ne vedo molto!

Lei probabilmente si sente in qualche modo "giustificata" da questa assenza nel rapporto per ciò che ha passato per i figli persi, come se questo dovesse giustificare ai tuoi occhi le sue "mattane" (e come se il lutto non l'avessi vissuto pure tu)...
Finchè però non le arriverà una doccia gelata difficile che si svegli e più il tempo passa in questo limbo, più si crogiolerà nell'illusione che sia appunto solo questione di tempo (e tu la rafforzi in questa convinzione visto che il tuo corpo reagisce ai di lei stimoli diversamente dalle tue parole)...perchè dovrebbe staccarsi dal mondo illusorio che si è creata e che evidentemente la fa star un minimo bene?

Va bene a te (ai suoi occhi) va evidentemente bene a lei...quale problema dovrebbe porsi?


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'esperienza dei bimbi ha messo a nudo i lati peggiori suoi, questa esperienza ha messo a nudo i miei.


e quindi pari patta???
alce, te l'ho già detto, sei troppo pieno di rancore, e non riesci a superarla.
secondo me se continuate così finirete solo a sbranarvi e quello che secondo voi è un sacrificio per il bene del figlio diventerà un problema grave per lui.
io personalmente poi non riuscirei mai a fare sesso con una per la quale ho un rancore latente che rasenta l'odio così forte.
pensi che durerete ancora molto??
e a che pro?


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e se lei volesse ma avesse paura di prendere un impegno così "importante" con te per paura di fallire? di illuderti ed illudersi?
> se fosse così affranta dai suoi fallimenti passati da esserne quasi paralizzata?


Ho passato la vita con persone che per un motivo o per l'altro si sono trovate a scegliere la strada della rassegnazione ad un sè stesso "minore" puttosto che tentare di migliorarsi accettando le sconfitte. Ho sempre sofferto per loro, per il senso di spreco delle loro qualità che io conoscevo, dove ho potuto ho tentato di intervenire con iniezioni di coraggio, esortazioni a riconoscere la parte migliore di sè, a volte pure barando, tentando di infondere fiducia dove pure io non ne vedevo ragione. Ho provato con l'esempio, e questo a volte è stato pure peggio, perchè le persone interessate si sono sentite in qualche caso "aggredire" dai miei presunti successi. Ho provato ad accettare la loro scelta, conscio che poteva non essere mio diritto intervenire nella vita di qualcun altro.
Ma quando la scelta verso il basso di qualcuno è portata avanti con la pretesa di trascinare in basso pure me, o di pormi al di là di una barricata che non ha alcuna ragione d'essere, non sono capace di non soffrire, questa volta per me, che non sono migliore di nessuno, ma invoco il diritto a tentare di migliorare.
Questa esperienza che sto vivendo non mi pone contro qualcun altro, ma contro me stesso. Mi ero costruito un castello di convinzioni che non è crollato, ma che ora che mi sono reso conto che lo stavo guardando solo dall'esterno, mi pesa nella mia ora palese incapacità di varcarne le porte.
Devo sistemare me stesso, prima di tutto, ma mi sento troppo debole. Avevo solo chiesto un po' d'aiuto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Un paio di sere fa eravamo ad una grigliata tra amici, bella compagnia, si beve un po', risate a non finire, gags, battute. Bella serata davvero.
Il giorno dopo lei mi dice _"vorrei vederti sempre così felice, è tanto che non ti vedo così, vorrei tanto vedere ancora i tuoi occhi sorridere"._ Possibile che non capisca che non posso fare il giullare per far contenta lei mentre lei continua a fare la sua vita distaccata da tutto il resto? Non posso stamparmi un sorriso ebete in faccia solo per lenire i suoi sensi di colpa. Se vuol vedermi sorridere faccia qualcosa perchè ciò avvenga. Giochi con me, magari solo da amici, ma a carte scoperte, onestamente. Io a lanciare le carte dietro la sua barricata non mi diverto.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un paio di sere fa eravamo ad una grigliata tra amici, bella compagnia, si beve un po', risate a non finire, gags, battute. Bella serata davvero.
> Il giorno dopo lei mi dice _"vorrei vederti sempre così felice, è tanto che non ti vedo così, vorrei tanto vedere ancora i tuoi occhi sorridere"._ Possibile che non capisca che non posso fare il giullare per far contenta lei mentre lei continua a fare la sua vita distaccata da tutto il resto? Non posso stamparmi un sorriso ebete in faccia solo per lenire i suoi sensi di colpa. Se vuol vedermi sorridere faccia qualcosa perchè ciò avvenga. Giochi con me, magari solo da amici, ma a carte scoperte, onestamente. Io a lanciare le carte dietro la sua barricata non mi diverto.


scusa alce, ma io non ho capito una cosa: cosa vuoi da lei?


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un paio di sere fa eravamo ad una grigliata tra amici, bella compagnia, si beve un po', risate a non finire, gags, battute. Bella serata davvero.
> Il giorno dopo lei mi dice _"vorrei vederti sempre così felice, è tanto che non ti vedo così, vorrei tanto vedere ancora i tuoi occhi sorridere"._ Possibile che non capisca che non posso fare il giullare per far contenta lei mentre lei continua a fare la sua vita distaccata da tutto il resto? Non posso stamparmi un sorriso ebete in faccia solo per lenire i suoi sensi di colpa. Se vuol vedermi sorridere faccia qualcosa perchè ciò avvenga. Giochi con me, magari solo da amici, ma a carte scoperte, onestamente. Io a lanciare le carte dietro la sua barricata non mi diverto.


non poteva essere un suo desiderio sincero ? perchè devi pensare che dietro ad una frase simile ci sia un suo tornaconto ?
il rancore ti sta consumando


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un paio di sere fa eravamo ad una grigliata tra amici, bella compagnia, si beve un po', risate a non finire, gags, battute. Bella serata davvero.
> Il giorno dopo lei mi dice _"vorrei vederti sempre così felice, è tanto che non ti vedo così, vorrei tanto vedere ancora i tuoi occhi sorridere"._ Possibile che non capisca che non posso fare il giullare per far contenta lei mentre lei continua a fare la sua vita distaccata da tutto il resto? Non posso stamparmi un sorriso ebete in faccia solo per lenire i suoi sensi di colpa. Se vuol vedermi sorridere faccia qualcosa perchè ciò avvenga. Giochi con me, magari solo da amici, ma a carte scoperte, onestamente. Io a lanciare le carte dietro la sua barricata non mi diverto.


Alce, ma non credi di interpretare mele ogni suo commento?


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa alce, ma io non ho capito una cosa: cosa vuoi da lei?


- che sparisse dalla mia vita
- che dimostrasse di voler vivere con me ma senza impormi insindacabilmente quella sè stessa che mi ha fatto male e che a suo dire io dovrei passivamente accettare in nome di non so cosa
- che mi offrisse un'alternativa, me la offrisse lei, senza imbeccamenti da parte mia
- che finalmente parlasse, che comunicasse. Non ripresentandosi come la moglie di un tempo che ritorna, certo, ma magari anche proprio da estranea, per quanto amica, che si mettesse però in contatto con me, senza limitarsi a tacere come ha fatto fin'ora invocando una immotivata ed insostenuta fiducia in un riassestamento del nostro rapporto.
Ho bisogno di aiuto, non di essere blandito. Non sono un cane al quale basta una zuppa al giorno, una palla per giocare ed un po' di coccole.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho passato la vita con persone che per un motivo o per l'altro si sono trovate a scegliere la strada della rassegnazione ad un sè stesso "minore" puttosto che tentare di migliorarsi accettando le sconfitte. Ho sempre sofferto per loro, per il senso di spreco delle loro qualità che io conoscevo, dove ho potuto ho tentato di intervenire con iniezioni di coraggio, esortazioni a riconoscere la parte migliore di sè, a volte pure barando, tentando di infondere fiducia dove pure io non ne vedevo ragione. Ho provato con l'esempio, e questo a volte è stato pure peggio, perchè le persone interessate si sono sentite in qualche caso "aggredire" dai miei presunti successi. Ho provato ad accettare la loro scelta, conscio che poteva non essere mio diritto intervenire nella vita di qualcun altro.
> Ma quando la scelta verso il basso di qualcuno è portata avanti con la pretesa di trascinare in basso pure me, o di pormi al di là di una barricata che non ha alcuna ragione d'essere, non sono capace di non soffrire, questa volta per me, che non sono migliore di nessuno, ma invoco il diritto a tentare di migliorare.
> Questa esperienza che sto vivendo non mi pone contro qualcun altro, ma contro me stesso. Mi ero costruito un castello di convinzioni che non è crollato, ma che ora che mi sono reso conto che lo stavo guardando solo dall'esterno, mi pesa nella mia ora palese incapacità di varcarne le porte.
> Devo sistemare me stesso, prima di tutto, ma mi sento troppo debole. Avevo solo chiesto un po' d'aiuto.


Alce credo di capirti
per motivi diversi, anche se anch'io sono stata tradita, certe volte mi sembra di trovarmi in una situazione simile alla tua


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non poteva essere un suo desiderio sincero ? perchè devi pensare che dietro ad una frase simile ci sia un suo tornaconto ?
> il rancore ti sta consumando


 Quando davvero voglio qualcosa mi sbatto per ottenerlo, non mi limito a chiederlo.
Sarebbe come pretendere di chiedere al proprio cane di non mostrare fame lasciando però che sia lui da solo a sbattersi per cercare da mangiare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Alce credo di capirti
> per motivi diversi, *anche se anch'io sono stata tradita, certe volte mi sembra di trovarmi in una situazione simile alla tua*


Non capisco l'eccezione. proprio per questo potrebbe esserci affinità. Hai forse sbagliato a scrivere.... o io a capire


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa alce, ma io non ho capito una cosa: cosa vuoi da lei?


............Che mi offra qualcosa in alternativa alla speranza che mi ha sorretto fino ad un anno e mezzo fa, che mi ero costruito da solo, certo, ma che lei mi ha distrutto con un solo gesto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Un paio di sere fa eravamo ad una grigliata tra amici, bella compagnia, si beve un po', risate a non finire, gags, battute. Bella serata davvero.
> Il giorno dopo lei mi dice _"vorrei vederti sempre così felice, è tanto che non ti vedo così, vorrei tanto vedere ancora i tuoi occhi sorridere"._ Possibile che non capisca che non posso fare il giullare per far contenta lei mentre lei continua a fare la sua vita distaccata da tutto il resto? Non posso stamparmi un sorriso ebete in faccia solo per lenire i suoi sensi di colpa. Se vuol vedermi sorridere faccia qualcosa perchè ciò avvenga. Giochi con me, magari solo da amici, ma a carte scoperte, onestamente. Io a lanciare le carte dietro la sua barricata non mi diverto.


 
scusa ma tu cosa le hai risposto, se posso chiedere? o cosa le rispondi quando ti chiede cos'hai, perché ti vede giù?


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quando davvero voglio qualcosa mi sbatto per ottenerlo, non mi limito a chiederlo.
> Sarebbe come pretendere di chiedere al proprio cane di non mostrare fame lasciando però che sia lui da solo a sbattersi per cercare da mangiare.


le hai detto cosa e come vorresti che lei si ponesse con te ? le hai parlato a parte le frecciatine e i rimbrotti ?


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa ma tu cosa le hai risposto, se posso chiedere? o cosa le rispondi quando ti chiede cos'hai, perché ti vede giù?


Beh, se dovessi ogni volta riattaccare il discorso sarebbe un supplizio, quindi il più delle volte taccio, nella speranza che capisca da sola. Io non sono un tipo ombroso, pensieroso magari, ma sempre pronto al sorriso. Se lei non mi vede sorridere da un anno e mezzo a questa parte, se mi sorride e vede che io abbasso lo sguardo o mi limito ad una smorfia delle labbra (io sorrido con gli occhi) mi pare che il motivo sia piuttosto chiaro. Semprechè, osservando dalla distanza a cui si trova lei, certe cose non appaiano marginali......
Poi ogni tanto le dico semplicemente "i fantasmi, ragazza mia, i soliti fantasmi" oppure "sto male" o anche "hai mai visto una merda sorridente?"


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non capisco l'eccezione. proprio per questo potrebbe esserci affinità. Hai forse sbagliato a scrivere.... o io a capire


perchè, se non ho capito male, il tradimento di tua moglie è nato in seguito ad un suo momento difficile
quello di mio marito è nato in un momento in cui qualunque suo e nostro bilancio non poteva che definirsi lusinghiero


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> le hai detto cosa e come vorresti che lei si ponesse con te ? le hai parlato a parte le frecciatine e i rimbrotti ?


Le frecciatine ed i rimbrotti tento di evitarli. Mi sono proposto in mille modi, ho parlato e tentato di farla parlare milioni di volte. Le ho spiegato la mia situazione in tutti i possibili versi. Nulla


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè, se non ho capito male, il tradimento di tua moglie è nato in seguito ad un suo momento difficile
> quello di mio marito è nato in un momento in cui qualunque suo e nostro bilancio non poteva che definirsi lusinghiero


Il suo "momento difficile" durava da 14 anni in una situazione generale più che rosea (nessun vero problema economico, figlio e marito che l'adoravano, salute, sicurezza, buona attività sessuale, mille opportunitàì di ogni genere, lavoro soddisfacente etc.)


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> - che sparisse dalla mia vita
> - che dimostrasse di voler vivere con me ma senza impormi insindacabilmente *quella sè stessa che mi ha fatto male e che a suo dire io dovrei passivamente accettare in nome di non so cosa*
> - che mi offrisse un'alternativa, me la offrisse lei, senza imbeccamenti da parte mia
> - che finalmente parlasse, che comunicasse. Non ripresentandosi come la moglie di un tempo che ritorna, certo, ma magari anche proprio da estranea, per quanto amica, che si mettesse però in contatto con me, senza limitarsi a tacere come ha fatto fin'ora invocando una immotivata ed insostenuta fiducia in un riassestamento del nostro rapporto.
> Ho bisogno di aiuto, non di essere blandito. Non sono un cane al quale basta una zuppa al giorno, una palla per giocare ed un po' di coccole.


ma è la stessa donna!
è questo che non accetti!


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Le frecciatine ed i rimbrotti tento di evitarli.* Mi sono proposto in mille modi, ho parlato e tentato di farla parlare milioni di volte. Le ho spiegato la mia situazione in tutti i possibili versi. Nulla


non pare da quello che hai scritto e che fai.
se non riesci a superare il fatto di perdonarla è tutto fiato sprecato e fatica inutile


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

come qualcuno ha già scritto non si tratta più di perdonare ma di dimenticare.
E' l'unica soluzione.
per me dovresti stare un po' per i cazzi tuoi.


----------



## Old sheldon (20 Luglio 2009)

*sono significative pero alcune sue frasi*

te le cito:
"vorrei vederti sempre così felice, è tanto che non ti vedo così, vorrei tanto vedere ancora i tuoi occhi sorridere".  
"mi vuoi bene?"
Ho letto tutta la tua storia, ok, sei stato tradito, su questo non ci sono dubbi, ma adesso quando una persona ti dice questo è perche' c'è la volonta di recuperare.
Ad esempio quel "vorrei" io lo interpreto anche come una forma implicita di ammissione di colpa, quel "mi vuoi bene?" come un richiesta di conferma nonostante tutto quello che ti ha procurato.
Mi sorge spontanea una domanda, tu le chiedi cosa prova per te se " ti vuol bene  " se " "ti  ama", lei cosa risponde?
La sensazione che traggo dai tuoi scritti è che ci sei troppo dentro mentalmente, stai scavando, scavando, tentando di capire, scervellandoti.........per carita',essendo diciamo tu la parte lesa è anche comprensibile, ma magari la verita' è piu' semplice di quella che tu stai pensando, si', forse anche per paura, per comodita', maio penso anche per altro ( sentimento ) lei sta tentando un recupero, tu no.
Scusa se sono un po' duro, tu ti stai un po' crogiolando in una situazione di vittima, ponendo ad ogni tentativo di riavvicinamento un muro.
Qualsiasi donna o uomo a parti invertite, dopo le tue risposte, ti avrebbe mandato a quel paese, lei è ancora accanto a te.
Il sottile piacere di far soffrire a causa della sofferenza subita, non dirmi che non è cosi' perche' sai che è cosi', ad un certo punto deve finire, in un modo o nell'altro.
é una cosa che non mi piace, perchè è una forzatura, ma come estrema ratio, perchè non provia fingere per alcuni giorni, a fare violenza su te stesso, a non mostrarti cosi' freddo, cosi' razionale, cosi' ancora ferito....cosi' da vedere come si comporta, magari si apre di piu', iniziera' a parlare.
Non è facile avere davanti un "iceberg" e superare i problemi che si sono creati all'interno di una coppia,quando uno è in torto non c'è la voglia di toccare determinati tasti, di mostrare dove si ha sbagliato, alle volte, sbagliando, ma si cerca di far finta di niente, si vuole solo  accantonare la cosa.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Beh, se dovessi ogni volta riattaccare il discorso sarebbe un supplizio, quindi il più delle volte taccio, nella speranza che capisca da sola. Io non sono un tipo ombroso, pensieroso magari, ma sempre pronto al sorriso. Se lei non mi vede sorridere da un anno e mezzo a questa parte, se mi sorride e vede che io abbasso lo sguardo o mi limito ad una smorfia delle labbra (io sorrido con gli occhi) mi pare che il motivo sia piuttosto chiaro. Semprechè, osservando dalla distanza a cui si trova lei, certe cose non appaiano marginali......
> Poi ogni tanto le dico semplicemente "i fantasmi, ragazza mia, i soliti fantasmi" oppure "sto male" o anche "hai mai visto una merda sorridente?"


riattaccare ogni volta col solito discorso sarebbe anche noioso, perché no, ma magari sarebbe meglio? azzardo eh. non è possibile che con i tuoi silenzi o mancati sorrisi, lei dia per buono il fatto che tu stia risalendo la china?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> come qualcuno ha già scritto non si tratta più di perdonare ma di dimenticare.
> E' l'unica soluzione.
> per me dovresti stare un po' per i cazzi tuoi.


si può perdonare. dimenticare no.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Le frecciatine ed i rimbrotti tento di evitarli. Mi sono proposto in mille modi, ho parlato e tentato di farla parlare milioni di volte. Le ho spiegato la mia situazione in tutti i possibili versi. Nulla


da quello che hai scritto non sembra , magari ci provi ma non riesci a fermarti ...
Non avete pensato ad un terapeuta che vi aiuti a comunicare ? 
Dimenticare è difficile se prima non si tira fuori tutto il veleno , ma a volte non si sa nemmeno di averne tanto e non lo si sa portare a galla in maniera costruttiva e non autodistruttiva .


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> riattaccare ogni volta col solito discorso sarebbe anche noioso, perché no, ma magari sarebbe meglio? azzardo eh. *non è possibile che con i tuoi silenzi o mancati sorrisi, lei dia per buono il fatto che tu stia risalendo la china*?


Non ho capito... te lo giuro.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si può perdonare. dimenticare no.


per me no.
Cancellare, resettare completamente.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si può perdonare. dimenticare no.


Ma puoi lasciarlo nel dimenticatoio dove dovrebbe stare.

Fa parte del passato: se vuoi continuare il tradimento va lasciato nel dimenticatoio... se non si riesce e'meglio lasciar perdere tutto... perdono... riprovarci...


----------



## Old Angel (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è la stessa donna!
> è questo che non accetti!


Mi spiace ma...purtroppo lo capisco Alce...non è la stessa, cambiano uh se cambiano..la mia poi è cambiata di un botto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non ho capito... te lo giuro.


in effetti i sorrisi non sono mancati... a parte questo dico, che se a domande come quelle che alce ha portato ad esempio, e ad altre, lui non risponde o risponde sorridendo, ci sta che la moglie si senta autorizzata a pensare che lui stia meglio. se così non è, meglio riattaccare con la solita solfa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma puoi lasciarlo nel dimenticatoio dove dovrebbe stare.
> 
> Fa parte del passato: se vuoi continuare il tradimento va lasciato nel dimenticatoio... se non si riesce e'meglio lasciar perdere tutto... perdono... riprovarci...


sinceramente dico, beato chi riesce a comandare a proprio piacimento cosa ricordare e cosa no. io davvero non ce la faccio. ci sono cose che appartengono al mio passato, cose sgradevoli, che vorrei dimenticare, ma che stanno sempre là e quando meno me l'aspetto, saltano fuori.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in effetti i sorrisi non sono mancati... a parte questo dico, che se a domande come quelle che alce ha portato ad esempio, e ad altre, lui non risponde o risponde sorridendo, ci sta che la moglie si senta autorizzata a pensare che lui stia meglio. se così non è, meglio riattaccare con la solita solfa.


Credo anche io debba attaccare con la solita solfa e buttar giu'tutto una volta per tutte


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si può perdonare. dimenticare no.





Asudem ha detto:


> per me no.
> Cancellare, resettare completamente.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma puoi lasciarlo nel dimenticatoio dove dovrebbe stare.
> 
> Fa parte del passato: se vuoi continuare il tradimento va lasciato nel dimenticatoio... se non si riesce e'meglio lasciar perdere tutto... perdono... riprovarci...


 
anche secondo me si può perdonare ma non dimenticare. Il perdono appare completo nel momento in cui il ricordo del terzo incomodo non riaffiora più ogni 3x2 ma bisogna anche dire che il "lavoro" non può essere unilaterale, l'altro ti deve dare una mano a superare il momento


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sinceramente dico, beato chi riesce a comandare a proprio piacimento cosa ricordare e cosa no. io davvero non ce la faccio. ci sono cose che appartengono al mio passato, cose sgradevoli, che vorrei dimenticare, ma che stanno sempre là e quando meno me l'aspetto, saltano fuori.


ma nessuno dice che è facile!
però è   l'unica.
Per alcuni il perdono è inimmaginabile e allora non resta che dire: ok, è successo.
Voltiamo pagina e ricominciamo senza pensarci più.
Lo so che è dura ma se no non si va più avanti


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sinceramente dico, beato chi riesce a comandare a proprio piacimento cosa ricordare e cosa no. io davvero non ce la faccio. ci sono cose che appartengono al mio passato, cose sgradevoli, che vorrei dimenticare, ma che stanno sempre là e quando meno me l'aspetto, saltano fuori.


Beh Angelo tecnicamente non si puo'dimenticare... ma vai oltre se vuoi e puoi.

Poi per me non e' un crimine levarsi di hulo... ma non mi sembra che Alce e la moglie abbiano dato tutto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma nessuno dice che è facile!
> però è l'unica.
> Per alcuni il perdono è inimmaginabile e allora non resta che dire: ok, è successo.
> Voltiamo pagina e ricominciamo senza pensarci più.
> Lo so che è dura ma se no non si va più avanti


amore guarda che questo non è dimenticare. è perdonare. il perdono lo decidi tu. il ricordo no.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Luglio 2009)

VATTENE, PRENDITI TEMPO, NON RISPONDERE AGLI SMS SDOLCINATI​


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma nessuno dice che è facile!
> però è l'unica.
> Per alcuni il perdono è inimmaginabile e allora non resta che dire: ok, è successo.
> Voltiamo pagina e ricominciamo senza pensarci più.
> Lo so che è dura ma se no non si va più avanti


 
ma come fai a dire è successo, ora voltiamo pagina se la persona che hai accanto non ti aiuta minimamente?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh Angelo tecnicamente non si puo'dimenticare... ma *vai oltre se vuoi* e puoi.
> 
> Poi per me non e' un crimine levarsi di hulo... ma non mi sembra che Alce e la moglie abbiano dato tutto


su questo non ci piove.

forse alce e consorte, dovrebbero chiedersi perché non lo fanno. se e chi, eventualmente, non vuole. e se alla cosa, si può rimediare.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> VATTENE, PRENDITI TEMPO, NON RISPONDERE AGLI SMS SDOLCINATI​




















   s'è incazzata?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> s'è incazzata?


io? ma no esimia collega...solo che è più di un anno che lo vedo star male da cani e vorrei che reagisse.Così ,mi son permessa di alzare la voce.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma come fai a dire è successo, ora voltiamo pagina se la persona che hai accanto non ti aiuta minimamente?


se l'altra persona non ti aiuta non puoi far nulla .
se non esprimi all'altra persona ciò che senti l'altra non può far nulla .
ci si riesce solo se fortemente motivati entrambi, se si vuol raggiungere il "traguardo" dello stare ancora insieme allora sì che col tempo  si dimentica


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> su questo non ci piove.
> 
> forse alce e consorte, dovrebbero chiedersi perché non lo fanno. se e chi, eventualmente, non vuole. e se alla cosa, si può rimediare.


Io credo che la moglie sia andata oltre, si comporta come se nulla fosse accaduto scrive... Alce invece non riesce secondo me perche'la moglie gli aveva rotto i coglioni prima del tradimento...


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se l'altra persona non ti aiuta non puoi far nulla .
> se non esprimi all'altra persona ciò che senti l'altra non può far nulla .
> ci si riesce solo se fortemente motivati entrambi, se si vuol raggiungere il "traguardo" dello stare ancora insieme allora sì che col tempo si dimentica


 
sono perfettamente d'accordo! Ma a leggere quanto scrive Alce la moglie non gli è accanto. E allora mi sembra normale che salga la carogna.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> VATTENE, PRENDITI TEMPO, NON RISPONDERE AGLI SMS SDOLCINATI​


se lei ha chiuso da un bel pò con il tipo , perchè *adesso* Alce dovrebbe andarsene ?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che la moglie sia andata oltre, si comporta *come se nulla fosse accaduto scrive... Alce invece non riesce secondo me perche'la moglie gli aveva rotto i coglioni prima del tradimento..*.



ma in questo caso non dovrebbe essere più facile levarsela du hulo?


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se lei ha chiuso da un bel pò con il tipo , perchè *adesso* Alce dovrebbe andarsene ?


 
perchè adesso lui ne ha pieni i coglioni della situazione, di una persona che finge che non sia successo niente


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo! Ma a leggere quanto scrive Alce la moglie non gli è accanto. E allora mi sembra normale che salga la carogna.


io non lo so se lei non gli è vicina perchè se ne sta fregando e non si rende conto di quello che ha fatto o se invece è lui a non cogliere ciò che lei prova a fare /dire .


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> perchè adesso lui ne ha pieni i coglioni della situazione, *di una persona che finge che non sia successo niente*


Pero' che altro faresti?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che la moglie sia andata oltre, si comporta come se nulla fosse accaduto scrive... Alce invece non riesce secondo me perche'la moglie gli aveva rotto i coglioni prima del tradimento...


 
potrebbe essere... in questo caso cosa starebbe facendo però alce? la sta punendo di qualcosa? o sta puntendo se?

mi scappa una faccina, tanto mi sento qualcun altra


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> perchè adesso lui ne ha pieni i coglioni della situazione, di una persona che finge che non sia successo niente


ne avesse i coglioni davvero pieni sarebbe fuori da casa , non ci sarebbero nè lavori in comune ( come mi è sembrato di capire ) , nè figli , nè comodità a trattenerlo lì .
lui vorrebbe lei per com'era prima del tradimento , ma questo è impossibile perchè sono cambiati entrambi , e se non riusciranno a trovare un punto in comune per ricostruire insieme andranno avanti così per anni ... finchè magari ci sarà un prossimo terzo incomodo che questa volta vedrà alce coinvolto .


----------



## brugola (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono perfettamente d'accordo! Ma a leggere quanto scrive Alce la moglie non gli è accanto. E allora mi sembra normale che salga la carogna.


ragazzi, noi sentiamo solo la campana di alce che è incazzatissimo (comprensibilmente ) con sua moglie e che non riesce a perdonare.
sua moglie da quel che mi ricordo ha zerbinato per un certo periodo dopo il tradimento, ora si trova con vicino un uomo incazzato che però di fronte a qualsiasi sua reazione  è  e resta incazzato.
non è mica facile manco per lei credo


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' che altro faresti?


se io fossi alce me ne andrei fuori dai cogl.... di corsissima. se fossi la moglie gli starei accanto perchè diciamo le cose come stanno...la cazzata l'ha fatta lei, mica lui


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ragazzi, noi sentiamo solo la campana di alce che è incazzatissimo (comprensibilmente ) con sua moglie e che non riesce a perdonare.
> sua moglie da quel che mi ricordo ha zerbinato per un certo periodo dopo il tradimento, ora si trova con vicino un uomo incazzato che però di fronte a qualsiasi sua reazione è e resta incazzato.
> non è mica facile manco per lei credo


chi è causa del suo mal...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se io fossi alce me ne andrei fuori dai cogl.... di corsissima. se fossi la moglie gli starei accanto perchè diciamo le cose come stanno...*la cazzata l'ha fatta lei, mica l*ui


si vabbè ma non può neanche passare la vita a camminare sui ceci!


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si vabbè ma non può neanche passare la vita a camminare sui ceci!


concordo


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ne avesse i coglioni davvero pieni sarebbe fuori da casa , non ci sarebbero nè lavori in comune ( come mi è sembrato di capire ) , nè figli , nè comodità a trattenerlo lì .
> *lui vorrebbe lei per com'era prima del tradimento* , ma questo è impossibile perchè sono cambiati entrambi , e se non riusciranno a trovare un punto in comune per ricostruire insieme andranno avanti così per anni ... finchè magari ci sarà un prossimo terzo incomodo che questa volta vedrà alce coinvolto .


Per me rivorrebbe la moglie di prima di un sacco di cose... 

Ma come hai detto tu non sono piu'gli stessi... il famoso vaso e'rotto


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si vabbè ma non può neanche passare la vita a camminare sui ceci!


tutta la vita no...ma almeno evitare di trincerarsi dietro al proprio mal de vivre...


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi è causa del suo mal...


anch'io riassumerei tutto con questo detto. X la moglie vale perchè dopo il suo sbandamento non si è data da fare x recuperare il proprio matrimonio e x Alce perchè non prende una decisione


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> tutta la vita no...ma almeno evitare di trincerarsi dietro al proprio mal de vivre...


ma a me non sembra che lei lo faccia da quel che scrive alce!


----------



## Old Angel (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me rivorrebbe la moglie di prima di un sacco di cose...
> 
> Ma come hai detto tu non sono piu'gli stessi... il famoso vaso e'rotto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me la moglie non l'ha mollato emotivamente, anzi lo sta cercando emotivamente





moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io ho questa sensazione.


 Anch'io.

Vorrei sapere cosa dovrebbe fare la moglie per sostenerlo, secondo lui.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> VATTENE, PRENDITI TEMPO, NON RISPONDERE AGLI SMS SDOLCINATI​


non ti ho mai visto schierare dalla parte di una moglie , tranne forse il caso tuo.
implacabile con una donna di cui non sappiamo niente per aver letto sempre quello che dice alce..come ai tempi di irresponsabile .
non si sta parlando di due ragazzini immaturi ma di un matrimonio, andiamoci con rispetto


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> 
> Vorrei sapere cosa dovrebbe fare la moglie per sostenerlo, secondo lui.


Porsi in gioco, proporsi, proporre.
Non si può accontentrsi di dire, "ok, ti ho fatto male, ma io sono fatta così, ora facciamo finta di niente ed aspettiamo che il tempoi curi le ferite...".
Spesso sono in dubbio se lei si sia allontanata dal pensiero dell'altro consapevole di una sbandata o se semplicemente tiene lontano un elemento di disturbo di una certa normalità.
Le chiesi tempo fa: "cosa farai quando tornerà in Italia e ti chiamerà?"
"Non risponderò"
"E, quando te lo troverai la prossima volta fuori dal negozio?"
Non ha risposto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti ho mai visto schierare dalla parte di una moglie , tranne forse il caso tuo.
> implacabile con una donna di cui non sappiamo niente per aver letto sempre quello che dice alce..come ai tempi di irresponsabile .
> non si sta parlando di due ragazzini immaturi ma di un matrimonio, andiamoci con rispetto


Sia ben chiaro, ragazzi: io parlando con voi non cerco risposte dirette, soluzioni magiche. Spero solo di ottenere spunto di ragionamento, ed un po' di sfogo. Se mi doveste mettere di fronte a miei ragionamenti sbagliati, a mie interpretazioni troppo di parte, sarebbe forse il miglior risultato che potrei ottenere.
potrei scrivere per anni senza farvi capire, né magari capire io stesso come stanno veramente le cose, ma conunicare le emozioni ed i pensieri è l'unico modo per tentare di spogliarli degli errori e delle bugie interiori, personali.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sia ben chiaro, ragazzi: io parlando con voi non cerco risposte dirette, soluzioni magiche. Spero solo di ottenere spunto di ragionamento, ed un po' di sfogo. Se mi doveste mettere di fronte a miei ragionamenti sbagliati, a mie interpretazioni troppo di parte, sarebbe forse il miglior risultato che potrei ottenere.
> potrei scrivere per anni senza farvi capire, né magari capire io stesso come stanno veramente le cose, ma conunicare le emozioni ed i pensieri è l'unico modo per tentare di spogliarli degli errori e delle bugie interiori, personali.


spero che ti sia chiaro che qui dentro  chi ti scrive lo fa solo perchè sente, palpa  e percepisce la tua insoddisfazione.
io davvero credo che ti abbia bisogno di qulche tempo per stertene da solo e riflettere.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti ho mai visto schierare dalla parte di una moglie , tranne forse il caso tuo.
> implacabile con una donna di cui non sappiamo niente per aver letto sempre quello che dice alce..come ai tempi di irresponsabile .
> non si sta parlando di due ragazzini immaturi ma di un matrimonio, andiamoci con rispetto


 
io sono una di quelle che si è scagliata contro la moglie. è vero, conosciamo una sola campana e qui ti do ragione. Penso di avere pieno rispetto x il matrimonio o per la relazione di chiunque qui dentro però mi dispiace sentire Alce così distrutto. Sebbene riconosca che parte della sua distruzione sia causata dal suo macerarsi, dall'altra credo che la moglie ne sia responsabile al 98% non tanto x il tradimento in sè quanto x il muro di silenzio che ha costruito intorno alla propria persona


----------



## Old Angel (20 Luglio 2009)

Aggiungo che è anche difficile far comprendere la quotidianità di certe situazioni.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Aggiungo che è anche difficile far comprendere la quotidianità di certe situazioni.


 
questo è vero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

*Alce*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo che la moglie sia andata oltre, si comporta come se nulla fosse accaduto scrive... *Alce invece non riesce secondo me perche'la moglie gli aveva rotto i coglioni prima del tradimento.*..





Asudem ha detto:


> ma in questo caso non dovrebbe essere più facile levarsela du hulo?





sperella ha detto:


> ne avesse i coglioni davvero pieni sarebbe fuori da casa , non ci sarebbero nè lavori in comune ( come mi è sembrato di capire ) , nè figli , nè comodità a trattenerlo lì .
> lui vorrebbe lei per com'era prima del tradimento , ma questo è impossibile perchè* sono cambiati entrambi , e se non riusciranno a trovare un punto in comune per ricostruire insieme andranno avanti così per anni ...* finchè magari ci sarà un prossimo terzo incomodo che questa volta vedrà alce coinvolto .





Brugola ha detto:


> ragazzi, noi sentiamo solo la campana di alce che è incazzatissimo (comprensibilmente ) con sua moglie e che non riesce a perdonare.
> *sua moglie da quel che mi ricordo ha zerbinato per un certo periodo dopo il tradimento, ora si trova con vicino un uomo incazzato che però di fronte a qualsiasi sua reazione è e resta incazzato*.
> non è mica facile manco per lei credo


Secondo me è più il pregresso che ti pesa e ti pesa per come è stata distante lei, ma forse ti pesa anche per non essere stato tu allora in grado di superare il muro di ghiaccio.
Si ha voglia di dire che i figli sono di entrambi, ma un figlio è di entrambi quando cresce. Un figlio perso è un figlio perso da lei è carne della sua carne e tu non l'ha capita e non la potevi capire.
Poi lei ha avuto sta storia e l'hai vissuta come un doppio tradimento.
Ma forse tu ora vorresti il risarcimento non solo del tradimento, ma anche di quel vecchio gelo e vorresti che lei diventasse ...un'altra.
O tu la ami così come è ora, con tutti i suoi bagagli, o lasciatevi ...non puoi rimproverarle di essere com'è.
Io ho scoperto com'era mio marito ed è diventato ...la buonanima. 

Il chiederle cosa farebbe se lui le ricomparisse davanti è assurdo; cosa vuoi che farebbe? Le salterebbe il cuore in petto e cercherebbe di fare quello che ha deciso che è giusto fare. Cosa vuoi che ti dica? Che se lo dovesse vedere gli sparerebbe...? dai!!!
Tu non accetti nulla dei suoi sentimenti vissuti lontani da te, siano stati per il dolore del figlio o per un altro uomo.
E allora accettane le conseguenze e chiudi.
Se non ce la fai, e non ce la fai perché la ami (e piantala di negarlo perché lo neghi da un anno, ma lo capiscono tutti), rassegnati ad amare anche quel che non ti piace!


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Angel ha detto:


> Aggiungo che è anche difficile far comprendere la quotidianità di certe situazioni.


 eccome se lo è
torti e ragioni si mischiano in ogni momento


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

che sia ancora innamorato non c'è dubbio! ed è inutile che neghi! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma ad un certo punto acnhe l'amore deve arrendersi....e credo che questo sia il caso


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Secondo me è più il pregresso che ti pesa e ti pesa per come è stata distante lei, ma forse ti pesa anche per non essere stato tu allora in grado di superare il muro di ghiaccio.*
> Si ha voglia di dire che i figli sono di entrambi, ma un figlio è di entrambi quando cresce. Un figlio perso è un figlio perso da lei è carne della sua carne e tu non l'ha capita e non la potevi capire.
> Poi lei ha avuto sta storia e l'hai vissuta come un doppio tradimento.
> Ma forse tu ora vorresti il risarcimento non solo del tradimento, ma anche di quel vecchio gelo e vorresti che lei diventasse ...un'altra.
> ...


Quoto.

Per questo per me non hanno ancora dato tutto come coppia. Non li vedo 100% alla frutta...


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Per questo per me non hanno ancora dato tutto come coppia. Non li vedo 100% alla frutta...


 nemmeno io... ma dipende molto da alce!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nemmeno io... ma dipende molto da alce!


io non capisco. perchè dipenderebbe molto da lui e lei non la citate nemmeno?


----------



## Old stellamarina (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe, vi starei scrivendo da una cella d'isolamento di un manicomio criminale.
> 
> Facendo sesso non riesco a distogliere il pensiero dal fatto che lei si sia sollazzata con un altro (orgoglio maschile ferito: meschino, lo so, ma tant'è).
> Abitualmente durante il sesso ci scambiamo fantasie più o meno spinte, ma lei (ad esempio) ogni tanto accenna al desiderio di due uomini insieme, cosa normalissima, ma ogni tanto lo dice nel modo che non mi permette di tacere quel che di solito taccio, e gentilmente le dico che un altro se l'è già preso, e che da un anno e mezzo purtroppo, come in quel momento è nel letto con noi, quantomeno nella mia testa (e a me a volte sembra pure da un'altra parte). Oppure ancora, quando io accenno a qualche fantasia mia, lei fa la gelosa, ed io le ricordo che in passato non ne ha mai avuto ragione, ed ora non se lo può più permettere.


E' un pò che manco dal forum, ma vedo che i tuoi problemi sono al punto di partenza.
Premesso che secondo me voi due siete fatti per stare insieme, sono convinta che  non ne venite fuori se tu continui quotidianamente a girare il coltello nella piaga. Ok lei ti ha tradito e tu ne stai ancora soffrendo, ma se non ti imponi di vivere la tua vita con lei senza continuare a rivangare la cosa non ne uscite più. Con le tue continue battutine trovi modo di dar sfogo alla tua amarezza ma in realtà ottieni due effetti a te negativi. Il primo è che dai a Lei troppa importanza,  credi di offenderla ma restando al tuo posto di marito ne solletichi solo l'ego, il secondo è che anche quando potreste godere di momenti belli di autocarichi e conseguentemente ti autoincaxxi. Ma perchè sei così autolesionista?? basta non ne parlare più, dico sul serio quando vedi che stai per dire la tua battutina insidiosa morditi la lingua


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> nemmeno io... ma dipende molto da alce!


Mi viene da sorridere, perchè alla fine mi ritrovo sempre che "dipende molto da me". Succede sempre così, in tutto.
Io invece vorrei tanto una piccola pausa, che per una volta "dipendesse da qualcun altro". Solo un pochino


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi viene da sorridere, perchè alla fine mi ritrovo sempre che "dipende molto da me". Succede sempre così, in tutto.
> Io invece vorrei tanto una piccola pausa, che per una volta "dipendesse da qualcun altro". Solo un pochino


trattandosi di coppia è ovvio che si parli sempre di dividere o moltiplicare per due, veramente


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

stellamarina ha detto:


> E' un pò che manco dal forum, ma vedo che i tuoi problemi sono al punto di partenza.
> Premesso che secondo me voi due siete fatti per stare insieme, sono convinta che non ne venite fuori se tu continui quotidianamente a girare il coltello nella piaga. Ok lei ti ha tradito e tu ne stai ancora soffrendo, ma se non ti imponi di vivere la tua vita con lei senza continuare a rivangare la cosa non ne uscite più. Con le tue continue battutine trovi modo di dar sfogo alla tua amarezza ma in realtà ottieni due effetti a te negativi. Il primo è che dai a Lei troppa importanza, credi di offenderla ma restando al tuo posto di marito ne solletichi solo l'ego, il secondo è che anche quando potreste godere di momenti belli di autocarichi e conseguentemente ti autoincaxxi. Ma perchè sei così autolesionista?? basta non ne parlare più, dico sul serio quando vedi che stai per dire la tua battutina insidiosa morditi la lingua


Ho la lingua gonfia a forza di morderla.
Il problema è alla radice: io non la sopporto più, lei non mi sopporta più.
Io per principio e convinzione la difendo sempre davanti a nostro figlio, lei per principio e convinzione difende sempre mio figlio davanti a me, a costo di sputtanarmi. Normale, direte voi, ma questo, sommato all'autostima inesistente, fa di me una chiazza di benzina vicino ad un fiammifero acceso.
Come in passato per altre cose, il mio errore è di chiedere sempre aiuto alla persona sbagliata.
Mi ritroverò, perchè mi sto cercando, ma ci metterò parecchio, mi sa, e nel frattempo mi sfogo un po' con voi.


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi viene da sorridere, perchè alla fine mi ritrovo sempre che "dipende molto da me". Succede sempre così, in tutto.
> Io invece vorrei tanto una piccola pausa, che per una volta "dipendesse da qualcun altro". Solo un pochino


Perchè per prima cosa, se vuoi provare a recuperare, devi superare quello che anche tu hai scritto all'inizio... il rancore. Lo avverti come limite giusto? Parole tue... quindi sorridi pure, ma fai i conti con questa realtà.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho la lingua gonfia a forza di morderla.
> Il problema è alla radice: io non la sopporto più, lei non mi sopporta più.
> Io per principio e convinzione la difendo sempre davanti a nostro figlio, *lei per principio e convinzione difende sempre mio figlio davanti a me, a costo di sputtanarmi. Normale, direte voi,* ma questo, sommato all'autostima inesistente, fa di me una chiazza di benzina vicino ad un fiammifero acceso.
> Come in passato per altre cose, il mio errore è di chiedere sempre aiuto alla persona sbagliata.
> Mi ritroverò, perchè mi sto cercando, ma ci metterò parecchio, mi sa, e nel frattempo mi sfogo un po' con voi.


normale un par di ciufoli! davanti al bambino voi siete i genitori e nessuno dei 2 deve permettersi di sputtanare l'altro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho la lingua gonfia a forza di morderla.
> Il problema è alla radice: io non la sopporto più, lei non mi sopporta più.
> Io per principio e convinzione la difendo sempre davanti a nostro figlio, lei per principio e convinzione difende sempre mio figlio davanti a me, a costo di sputtanarmi. Normale, direte voi, ma questo, sommato all'autostima inesistente, fa di me una chiazza di benzina vicino ad un fiammifero acceso.
> Come in passato per altre cose, il mio errore è di chiedere sempre aiuto alla persona sbagliata.
> Mi ritroverò, perchè mi sto cercando, ma ci metterò parecchio, mi sa, e nel frattempo mi sfogo un po' con voi.
























Ma cosa dici?
Ma ti rendi conto?
No credo di no.
Ti senti in competizione con tuo figlio!
Essere genitori coerenti non vuol dire coalizzarsi contro il figlio.
Il ruolo della madre è proprio quello di sostenere il figlio mentre il padre ha il ruolo dell'autorità.
Lei non è contro di te è per lui ...così come tu sei per lui con la tua severità.


----------



## Old stellamarina (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho la lingua gonfia a forza di morderla.
> Il problema è alla radice: io non la sopporto più, lei non mi sopporta più.
> Io per principio e convinzione la difendo sempre davanti a nostro figlio, lei per principio e convinzione difende sempre mio figlio davanti a me, a costo di sputtanarmi. Normale, direte voi, ma questo, sommato all'autostima inesistente, fa di me una chiazza di benzina vicino ad un fiammifero acceso.
> Come in passato per altre cose, il mio errore è di chiedere sempre aiuto alla persona sbagliata.
> Mi ritroverò, perchè mi sto cercando, ma ci metterò parecchio, mi sa, e nel frattempo mi sfogo un po' con voi.


In effetti sei tu he vivi la cosa e tu sai meglio di tutti come stanno le cose, io forse ho la strana convinzione che quando a letto le cose funzionano c'è ancora speranza perchè la fiamma è ancora accesa.
Se però tu ti senti una chiazza di benzina le cose cambiano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




era una battuta bruttissima, scusa


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?
> Ma ti rendi conto?
> No credo di no.
> Ti senti in competizione con tuo figlio!
> ...


 
ma Alce è un papà fantastico, che porta il figlio in canoa al lago, che si da da fare x organizzare ciò che al figlio può fare piacere, che cerca di coinvolgere i suoi amichetti, etc. Certo a volte sbaglierà pure ma io credo che mai un genitore debba sminuire l'autorità dell'altro genitore, altrimenti lo si ridicolizza. Sarebbe meglio prendere il coniuge da parte e dirgli che secondo te ha sbagliato


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Porsi in gioco, proporsi, proporre.
> Non si può accontentrsi di dire, "ok, ti ho fatto male, ma io sono fatta così, ora facciamo finta di niente ed aspettiamo che il tempoi curi le ferite...".
> Spesso sono in dubbio se lei si sia allontanata dal pensiero dell'altro consapevole di una sbandata o se semplicemente tiene lontano un elemento di disturbo di una certa normalità.
> Le chiesi tempo fa: "cosa farai quando tornerà in Italia e ti chiamerà?"
> ...


questo conferma quello che ho detto prima Alce

non le sarebbe stato facilissimo mentire, se fosse in malafede?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma Alce è un papà fantastico, che porta il figlio in canoa al lago, che si da da fare x organizzare ciò che al figlio può fare piacere, che cerca di coinvolgere i suoi amichetti, etc. Certo a volte sbaglierà pure ma io credo che mai un genitore debba sminuire l'autorità dell'altro genitore, altrimenti lo si ridicolizza. Sarebbe meglio prendere il coniuge da parte e dirgli che secondo te ha sbagliato


Non metto in dubbio che sia un bravo padre.*
E' come marito che si sente in competizione.
Ripeto che essere concordi non esclude che si possa sostenere un figlio perché possa accettare meglio rimproveri e proibizioni senza sentirsi schiacciato.
Ricordiamo che è un bambino.


*anche se queste cose le faceva anche la buonanima, ma si è dimostrato poi che padre fosse.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ho la lingua gonfia a forza di morderla.
> *Il problema è alla radice: io non la sopporto più, lei non mi sopporta più*.
> Io per principio e convinzione la difendo sempre davanti a nostro figlio, lei per principio e convinzione difende sempre mio figlio davanti a me, a costo di sputtanarmi. Normale, direte voi, ma questo, sommato all'autostima inesistente, fa di me una chiazza di benzina vicino ad un fiammifero acceso.
> Come in passato per altre cose, il mio errore è di chiedere sempre aiuto alla persona sbagliata.
> Mi ritroverò, perchè mi sto cercando, ma ci metterò parecchio, mi sa, e nel frattempo mi sfogo un po' con voi.


Allora andiamo alla radice: Come fai a dire che lei non ti sopporta più?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se fosse così, te lo sogneresti di trovarla ancora disponibile a letto, fidati!

Tu DICI di non sopportarla più solo in ragione di quello che credi lei non riesca più a sopportare di te (la tua sfiducia in lei, in voi, le tue battute, il tuo pseudo cinismo, e tutto il pò pò di roba che hai scritto in queste e altre pagine)...avvitandoti sempre più in un ruolo che ammetti pesarti, ma dal quale non riesci a uscire per orgoglio e per in qualche misura poterla punire...per quello prima ho parlato di masochismo...perchè Ti stai facendo del male, visto che lei, a quel che pare, si difende chiudendosi e non dandoti spunto nei continui rinfacci, quando potresti almeno provare a interrompere questo circolo vizioso, ma non chiedendo a lei di farlo, facendolo tu in primis!

Regalale quel sorriso che dimostra cercare ed apprezzare senza vergognartene o senza considerlo un tuo calar le braghe!


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora andiamo alla radice: Come fai a dire che lei non ti sopporta più?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io di sorrisi in realtà gliene regalo parecchi, non fosse che per quieto vivere.
No, non la sopporto più, come già non la sopportavo più prima del tradimento. Non reggo più la sua monotona maniera di vivere, il suo disinteresse per le cose, il suo comodo far finta di essere ottusa per non mettersi in gioco, ma poi fare la prepotente quando le si tocca qualcosa a cui tiene, o meglio, che magari disprezza ma ritiene suo, quindi intoccabile. Non sopporto quella cafoneria che a volte traspare quando è contrariata: se la prende con chiunque, senza guardare in faccia a nessuno, se ne esce con atteggiamenti da donna di mafia. Nn sopporto il suo urlare frasi vittimitiche dietro al bambino, senza costrutto, senza insegnamento, solo perchè qualcosa in quel momento da fastidio a lei. Non sopporto quando sbuffa scocciata, con palese disprezzo e fastidio quando io tento di insegnare qualcosa a nostro figlio, a prescindere dal fatto che la cosa dia o meno fastidio a me. Non sopporto il suo concedere quando io vieto ed il suo negare colpevolizzando quando io concedo. Non la sopporto quando fa la scocciata di fronte a scherzi ricorrenti, piccoli tormentoni e consuetudini tra me e mio figlio, non la sopporto quando pretende che io e lui ci si diverta per scherzi suoi incomprensibili, per poi fare l'offesa.
Non la sopporto quando per ore parla al telefono con la sorella o lamadre masticandosi le unghie e ripetendo in maniera ossessiva mille volte sempre la stessa cosa. Non sopporto di sentire il "tac" dei denti quando si morde le unghie o le infinite pellicine delle dita, non sopporto di sentirla parlare con le dita in bocca. Non sopporto quando fa la scema di fronte a cose comprensibilissime, per poi fare l'offesa, non sopporto quando di fronte ad un problema comincia a dire "allora devi fare così e cosà" come se fosse la salvatrice del mondo che ha a che fare con un ritardato (per poi non capire un cazzo. Adesso le ho assolutamente impedito di discutere delle mie questioni di famiglia).
Non sopporto il suo preteso buonismo che va poi immediatamente in frantumi appena la si tocca sul suo.
Non sopporto il fatto che con una persona intelligente come lei suo malgrado sarebbe, io non possa fare alcun discorso che vada al di là dei suoi rapporti con le colleghe di lavoro (e guai parlare del mio, altrimenti comincia con "devi fare così e cosà").
Non sopporto il suo modo di tenere la casa, come se fosse un santuario, nascondendo nei posti più impensati quelle cose, lettere, chiavi, indumenti, libri o quant'altro che malauguratamente io abbia appoggiato sul tavolo della sala per più di dieci secondi.
Uffa, ce ne sarebbe da dire, e dicendole mi rendo conto di quanto siano cose in definitiva banali...... se solo io non mi sentissi una merda.


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Luglio 2009)

Dimenticavo: che lei non mi sopporta più me lo dice apertamente, anche davanti a nostro figlio. Non la sopporto più. Eppure non ho le palle per andarmene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: che lei non mi sopporta più me lo dice apertamente, anche davanti a nostro figlio. Non la sopporto più. Eppure non ho le palle per andarmene.


 Perché?
O non è vero che non la sopporti o trova un'altra ragione.
Qualsiasi situazione economica consente una separazione.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dimenticavo: che lei non mi sopporta più me lo dice apertamente, anche davanti a nostro figlio. Non la sopporto più. Eppure non ho le palle per andarmene.





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> O non è vero che non la sopporti o trova un'altra ragione.
> Qualsiasi situazione economica consente una separazione.


Già...e a questo punto non regge neanche che stai lì per il figlio che ne può sol ricavar danno da una simile situazione...anzi..proprio per lui oltre che per te, dovresti farlo al più presto!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> se lei ha chiuso da un bel pò con il tipo , perchè *adesso* Alce dovrebbe andarsene ?


 perchè è + di un anno che cerca di risolvere non ci riesce, perchè a letto sono sempre in tre, perchè il figlio percepisce il malessere di entrambi, perchè deve dimostrarsi di avere le palle per farlo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ti ho mai visto schierare dalla parte di una moglie , tranne forse il caso tuo.
> implacabile con una donna di cui non sappiamo niente per aver letto sempre quello che dice alce..come ai tempi di irresponsabile .
> non si sta parlando di due ragazzini immaturi ma di un matrimonio, andiamoci con rispetto


io ho raccontato il mio caso senza puntare il dito contro il padre di mio figlio, assolvendo me, quindi il tuo commento è fuori luogo; ma trattandosi di me, capisco che tu non vedessi l'ora di scrivere una cattiveria.
Non mi sono mai giustificata nè assolta, ma questo forse ti è sfuggito? io mai schierata dalla parte di una moglie? forse ti confondi.
Ultimo ma non per importanza: se mi son permessa di dare quel consiglio, forse è perchè sono stata confidente e consulente in separata sede.
Prima di permetterti anche solo di pensare che io non abbia rispetto per la storia di Alce e della moglie, e in generale, per qualsiasi storia qui sopra,pulisci e disinfetta le dita nella candeggina, e poi mi quoti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io ho raccontato il mio caso senza puntare il dito contro il padre di mio figlio, assolvendo me, quindi il tuo commento è fuori luogo; ma trattandosi di me, capisco che tu non vedessi l'ora di scrivere una cattiveria.
> Non mi sono mai giustificata nè assolta, ma questo forse ti è sfuggito? io mai schierata dalla parte di una moglie? forse ti confondi.
> Ultimo ma non per importanza: se mi son permessa di dare quel consiglio, forse è perchè sono stata confidente e consulente in separata sede.
> Prima di permetterti anche solo di pensare che io non abbia rispetto per la storia di Alce e della moglie, e in generale, per qualsiasi storia qui sopra,pulisci e disinfetta le dita nella candeggina, e poi mi quoti.


 Vedi che hai risposto?
Io non l'avrei mai fatto con questi toni.
Sei migliorata.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi che hai risposto?
> Io non l'avrei mai fatto con questi toni.
> Sei migliorata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>









Io penso l'opposto di quel che pensi tu della vicenda, ma credo ugualmente che Alce dovrebbe prendere l'iniziativa di provare ad allontanarsi.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io penso l'opposto di quel che pensi tu della vicenda, ma credo ugualmente che Alce dovrebbe prendere l'iniziativa di provare ad allontanarsi.


tutte le strade portano a roma, no?


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2009)

*EA*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tutte le strade portano a roma, no?


No, é una frase fatta che non porta da nessuna parte ...
Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Luglio 2009)

persichè mi si chiudono  gli occhi. Stendo la lavatrice e vado a ninna. Bacetto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, é una frase fatta che non porta da nessuna parte ...
> Bruja


 partendo da presupposti differenti arriviamo comunque alla conclusione che sarebbe meglio se alce si allontanasse per un po'. Intendevo dire questo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> tutte le strade portano a roma, no?


Non lo so.
Forse nel caso di Alce è vera ...purché smuova la palude di rancore in cui è imprigionato.


Bruja ha detto:


> No, é una frase fatta che non porta da nessuna parte ...
> Bruja


In che senso?


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2009)

*Alce Veloce*

.





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io di sorrisi in realtà gliene regalo parecchi, non fosse che per quieto vivere.Questa é carità sentimentale.
> No, non la sopporto più, come già non la sopportavo più prima del tradimento.Quindi spazziamo via il tradimento che ha solo reso tutto peggiore Non reggo più la sua monotona maniera di vivere, il suo disinteresse per le cose, il suo comodo far finta di essere ottusa per non mettersi in gioco, ma poi fare la prepotente quando le si tocca qualcosa a cui tiene, o meglio, che magari disprezza ma ritiene suo, quindi intoccabile. Non sopporto quella cafoneria che a volte traspare quando è contrariata: se la prende con chiunque, senza guardare in faccia a nessuno, se ne esce con atteggiamenti da donna di mafia. Nn sopporto il suo urlare frasi vittimitiche dietro al bambino, senza costrutto, senza insegnamento, solo perchè qualcosa in quel momento da fastidio a lei. Non sopporto quando sbuffa scocciata, con palese disprezzo e fastidio quando io tento di insegnare qualcosa a nostro figlio, a prescindere dal fatto che la cosa dia o meno fastidio a me. Non sopporto il suo concedere quando io vieto ed il suo negare colpevolizzando quando io concedo. Non la sopporto quando fa la scocciata di fronte a scherzi ricorrenti, piccoli tormentoni e consuetudini tra me e mio figlio, non la sopporto quando pretende che io e lui ci si diverta per scherzi suoi incomprensibili, per poi fare l'offesa.
> Non la sopporto quando per ore parla al telefono con la sorella o lamadre masticandosi le unghie e ripetendo in maniera ossessiva mille volte sempre la stessa cosa. Non sopporto di sentire il "tac" dei denti quando si morde le unghie o le infinite pellicine delle dita, non sopporto di sentirla parlare con le dita in bocca. Non sopporto quando fa la scema di fronte a cose comprensibilissime, per poi fare l'offesa, non sopporto quando di fronte ad un problema comincia a dire "allora devi fare così e cosà" come se fosse la salvatrice del mondo che ha a che fare con un ritardato (per poi non capire un cazzo. Adesso le ho assolutamente impedito di discutere delle mie questioni di famiglia).
> Non sopporto il suo preteso buonismo che va poi immediatamente in frantumi appena la si tocca sul suo.
> ...


 Adesso se vuoi che cominciamo a parlare di possibilità, opportunità o di mancanza assoluta di chances dimmi le cose per le quali ancora la sopporti. Dimmi quali basi possibili esistano ancora?
Se non ce ne sono mi domando cosa ci stai a fare ancora lì? Come fai a fare sesso con lei? Come arrivi al compromesso di condividere una vita in cui pare non condividi nulla?
A questo punto mi pare sia importante parlare non di quello che devi buttare ma di quello che ancora si possa salvare, sempre che tu lo voglia e che ritenga ne valga la pena.
Bruna


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Luglio 2009)

non ho capito nemmeno io e aspetto la risposta ocn un occhio aperto e uno chiuso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ho capito nemmeno io e aspetto la risposta ocn un occhio aperto e uno chiuso


 A domani.
Notte ragazze...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

*ALCE*



> Originariamente inviato da Alce Veloce  Visualizza Messaggio
> Io di sorrisi in realtà gliene regalo parecchi, non fosse che per quieto vivere.Questa é carità sentimentale.
> No, non la sopporto più, come già non la sopportavo più prima del tradimento.Quindi spazziamo via il tradimento che ha solo reso tutto peggiore Non reggo più la sua monotona maniera di vivere, il suo disinteresse per le cose, il suo comodo far finta di essere ottusa per non mettersi in gioco, ma poi fare la prepotente quando le si tocca qualcosa a cui tiene, o meglio, che magari disprezza ma ritiene suo, quindi intoccabile. Non sopporto quella cafoneria che a volte traspare quando è contrariata: se la prende con chiunque, senza guardare in faccia a nessuno, se ne esce con atteggiamenti da donna di mafia. Nn sopporto il suo urlare frasi vittimitiche dietro al bambino, senza costrutto, senza insegnamento, solo perchè qualcosa in quel momento da fastidio a lei. Non sopporto quando sbuffa scocciata, con palese disprezzo e fastidio quando io tento di insegnare qualcosa a nostro figlio, a prescindere dal fatto che la cosa dia o meno fastidio a me. Non sopporto il suo concedere quando io vieto ed il suo negare colpevolizzando quando io concedo. Non la sopporto quando fa la scocciata di fronte a scherzi ricorrenti, piccoli tormentoni e consuetudini tra me e mio figlio, non la sopporto quando pretende che io e lui ci si diverta per scherzi suoi incomprensibili, per poi fare l'offesa.
> Non la sopporto quando per ore parla al telefono con la sorella o lamadre masticandosi le unghie e ripetendo in maniera ossessiva mille volte sempre la stessa cosa. Non sopporto di sentire il "tac" dei denti quando si morde le unghie o le infinite pellicine delle dita, non sopporto di sentirla parlare con le dita in bocca. Non sopporto quando fa la scema di fronte a cose comprensibilissime, per poi fare l'offesa, non sopporto quando di fronte ad un problema comincia a dire "allora devi fare così e cosà" come se fosse la salvatrice del mondo che ha a che fare con un ritardato (per poi non capire un cazzo. Adesso le ho assolutamente impedito di discutere delle mie questioni di famiglia).
> ...



questo l'ho letto solo grazie al fatto che Bruja lo ha quotato.

Alce. che dire, ho le  idee meno confuse  di prima. a mio modestissimo parere  dovete correre da un terapeuta se volete offrivi la possibilità di fare un tentativo. 

insomma, non sono ottimista .

non avrei voluto ricevere una sensazione cosi forte. ma è quello che ho sentito.


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2009)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Forse nel caso di Alce è vera ...purché smuova la palude di rancore in cui è imprigionato.
> 
> In che senso?


Nel senso che non si tratta di andare da una parte o dall'altra ma di valutare che Alce NON ha i presupposti per costruire un rapporto, e non tanto per problemi affettivi, ma per mancanza assoluta di stima... 
Lui detesta tutto il modus esistenziale della moglie, quali presupposti fondanti può fornire questa consapevolezza? Non la sopporta in toto, quindi é pronto in qualunque frangente a metterla in discussione ed a osteggiare il suo operato... si deve salvare qualcosa solo per una relazione che si regge a malapena sul sesso e sulla genitorialità?
Ma se lui decide che può esserci una chance... allora deve darsela ma cambiando lo spirito con il quale valuta la donna che gli sta accanto. Non si tratta di chi ha più o meno colpe quanto di chi possa fare il primo passo... se lui la considera negativamente in tutto e lei é un'inerzia relazionale, forse io sono pessimista ma vedo davvero improbabile questa prospettiva futuribile di coppia... Allo stato, prevedo più un rapporto che si va usurando fra ignavia, incomprensioni e passivi rancori.    
Bruja


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici?
> Ma ti rendi conto?
> No credo di no.
> Ti senti in competizione con tuo figlio!
> ...
















Brava!
Il padre e la madre hanno ruoli diversi, entrambi importantissimi per uno sviluppo "sano" e equilibrato del bambino.
Ma la madre non dovrebbe contraddire il padre davanti al ragazzo altrimenti crea confusione nel testa del ragazzo.
Le divergenze di vedute riguardo all'educazione devono risolverle da soli alla sera in camera da letto.


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Luglio 2009)

Alce, il problema principale di tua moglie è quello dei bimbi che non sono nati.
È stato un trauma talmente grande che l'ha fatta chiudere in un guscio.
È difficilissimo perdonare Dio, o la vita, per averti portato via due figli.
Il primo provi a sopportarlo, ma il secondo ti dà la mazzata finale.
Mio padre dopo aver sofferto per un figlio gravemente malato dalla nascita, è crollato per la morte di un altro  figlio di 9 anni. Mio padre è morto assieme a mio fratello: per 30 anni è vissuto chiuso in se stesso tra depressione e alcolismo.
Tutte le vostre incomprensioni girano attorno a questo punto.
Il tuo rancore per il tradimento può farti capire il suo rancore contro la vita per aver perso i bambini che portava in grembo. Il tuo è un burrone, il suo è un abisso.
Devi scuoterla, gridare, piangere assieme a lei. Devi dirle che si è lasciata morire quel giorno ma che adesso deve ricominciare a vivere perché tu e vostro figlio avete bisogno di lei e del suo amore.
Devi rompere il guscio in cui si è rinchiusa facendogli percepire il tuo amore disperato.
Con mio padre ha funzionato.


----------



## Old amarax (21 Luglio 2009)

*alce*

ciao. Ti leggo sempre arrabbiato e capisco i tuoi motivi. Però se tua moglie ti chiede se le vuoi bene ci sarà un motivo. Sembri essere certo che lei stia con te x la sicurezza economica. E allora xché chiedere se le vuoi bene?che senso avrebbe?forse tu lo vuoi credere x non illuderti.Forse hai paura di lasciare questa convinzione x soffrire di meno se lei ti lasciasse.La vita ora è tutta in salita ma la puoi rendere meno ardua se provi a chiarire un'ultima volta i motivi veri del suo restare con te.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> No, é una frase fatta che non porta da nessuna parte ...
> Bruja


Mi fai sforzare di prima mattina... concordo e' una boiata fatalista che odio.
Se non si sa dove andare e' meglio stare fermi


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Luglio 2009)

Ho scritto una lunga risposta a Bruja e si è persa per strada. Se ci riesco riprovo nella pausa pranzo.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

devo dire che quella lunga lista di non sopporto ha dato una bella botta alla mia idea di voi.perché senza la stima è duro costruire
a meno che non si tratti di vere e proprie intolleranze ma di filtro incarognito attraverso il quale *adesso *hai questo tipo di ottica nei suoi confronti.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

ma io sono l'unica stronzaccia che non vede la possibilità di ricostruire?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma io sono l'unica* stronzaccia* che non vede la possibilità di ricostruire?


si


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si


eh c'avevo avuto questo dubbio


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo dire che quella lunga lista di non sopporto ha dato una bella botta alla mia idea di voi.perché senza la stima è duro costruire
> a meno che non si tratti di vere e proprie intolleranze ma di filtro incarognito attraverso il quale *adesso *hai questo tipo di ottica nei suoi confronti.


Cacchio oggi sono incasinato col lavoro!

Il mio è uno sfogo del momento, incarognito da anni di mancate risposte, ma..... chi può onestamente dire, anche nella coppia più affiatata, che non esistono punti di piccolo attrito su peculiarità proprie e del partner?
Sono come piccoli granelli di sabbia tra le lenzuola, ma se il sonno è sereno non ci si accorge di nulla, altrimenti diventano un cilicio.
Nessuno è per alcuno il compagno perfetto, la perfezione non è cosa umana, ma rispetto e sinergia compensano le spigolature personali. Il mio non ne posso più, ripeto, è dettato dalla mancanza di contatto, di complicità, di disponibilità a mettersi in gioco, anzi all'atteggiamento suo di continua difesa.
Io sono uno che chiede scusa anche quando ha ragione, a volte, lei è una che non chiede scusa mai, che non accetta mai il torto anche quando evidente o quantomeno trova sempre il modo di giustificarlo e di affrancarsene.

Per Bruja: io sarei disposto ad accettare tutto di mia moglie, persona che da sempre ammiro per le sue qualità....... se solo lei fosse disposta ad instaurare un rapporto di convivenza, non di conflitto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio oggi sono incasinato col lavoro!
> 
> Il mio è uno sfogo del momento, incarognito da anni di mancate risposte, ma..... chi può onestamente dire, anche nella coppia più affiatata, che non esistono punti di piccolo attrito su peculiarità proprie e del partner?
> Sono come piccoli granelli di sabbia tra le lenzuola, ma se il sonno è sereno non ci si accorge di nulla, altrimenti diventano un cilicio.
> ...


hai tolto le perplessità....c'è ancora materia per ricostruire.
se ti fa bene sfogarti qui fai certamente bene; però mi chiedo...perché non le fai avere una lunghissima lettera con tutto quello che hai dentro, invitandola a fare la stessa cosa?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai tolto le perplessità....c'è ancora materia per ricostruire.
> se ti fa bene sfogarti qui fai certamente bene; però mi chiedo*...perché non le fai avere una lunghissima lettera con tutto quello che hai dentro, invitandola a fare la stessa cosa*?



Quoto.

Certe volte quello che non si riesce a dire si riesce a scrivere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai tolto le perplessità....c'è ancora materia per ricostruire.
> se ti fa bene sfogarti qui fai certamente bene; però mi chiedo...perché non le fai avere una lunghissima lettera con tutto quello che hai dentro, invitandola a fare la stessa cosa?


 Se le scrive quello che ha scritto a noi che non sopporta di lei ...riceve una breve risposta : "Va' a cagare!"


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio oggi sono incasinato col lavoro!
> 
> Il mio è uno sfogo del momento, incarognito da anni di mancate risposte, ma..... chi può onestamente dire, anche nella coppia più affiatata, che non esistono punti di piccolo attrito su peculiarità proprie e del partner?
> Sono come piccoli granelli di sabbia tra le lenzuola, ma se il sonno è sereno non ci si accorge di nulla, altrimenti diventano un cilicio.
> ...


Se dovessi fare l'elenco dei non sopporto più di tua moglie riferiti a te....cosa scriveresti?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma io sono l'unica stronzaccia che non vede la possibilità di ricostruire?


 pare che siamo in due.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

e invece l'elenco delle qualità di tua moglie che dici di ammirare?


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Alce, il problema principale di tua moglie è quello dei bimbi che non sono nati.
> È stato un trauma talmente grande che l'ha fatta chiudere in un guscio.
> È difficilissimo perdonare Dio, o la vita, per averti portato via due figli.
> Il primo provi a sopportarlo, ma il secondo ti dà la mazzata finale.
> ...


e poi quoto giobbe: ci vuole una scossa.

@ giobbe:  mi spiace tanto per quello che sicuramente in quegli anni ha i sopportato. ti abbraccio


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2009)

*Alce Veloce*

Sono certa che in fasi di crisi o di non risposte elaborabili, sia il pessimismo ad avere la meglio, ma senza andare troppo ad infilarsi nel momento di sfogo, l'elenco che hai fatto era di un particolarismo tale che presupponeva una insopportabilità "esistenziale" e non contingente ai problemi di coppia.
Detto questo sono altresì certa che se tu potrai in qualche modo creare i presupposti per un'apertura, un dialogo valido e critico con tua moglie, avrai almeno la possibilità di dirti "ci ho provato comunque"...
Alla base di tutto quello che trovo abbastanza incomprensibile é che una persona che ha ancora voglia di sapere se l'altra le vuole bene, possa avere una cecità, una sordità ed una completa insensibilità alle esigenze dell'altra così totale.
Forse sono io che trovo difficile comprendere, ma come é possibile volere riscontri se non si é disposti ad investire in un rapporto? 
Se io voglio qualcosa o qualcuno, cerco di trovare il modo di ottenerlo, ma se lo voglio con il presupposto di averlo perché credo mi spetti creo una situazione di obbligatorietà che mal si combina con la spontaneità o la reciprocità dei sentimenti. E questo ancor più se da quei sentimenti ho già operato una distrazione....
Alce, alla fine in tutto vale il do ut des, e se non c'é questo sottinteso accordo é davvero difficile che tu senta il desiderio di rimetterti in gioco; a volte per far girare di nuovo la ruota dei sentimenti basta che ci sia chi si carica della fatica di spingerla, ma poi bisogna per forza che lo sforzo sia comune.
Non posso dirti come sia meglio agire, tu conosci bene la situazione e per quanto tu la possa spiegare, resta sempre la parte indescrivibile delle sensazioni quotidiane e delle percezioni momentanee che fanno parte della sfera più interiore  ... lavora per questa causa fino a quando tu crederai sia oggettivamente ragionevole farlo, dopo valgono i naturali diritti che abbiamo tutti nello voler sperare in una possibile felicità esistenziale da ricercare dovunque e comunque.
Bruja


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

*bruja*

io credo che la moglie di alce, se pure sua coetanea o di poco più giovane, sia talmente abituata ad avere da anni lui intorno che pensa e provvede a tutto, che abbia bisogno di sentirsi dire che lui le vuole bene, per il terrore di dover crescere all'improvviso, una volta rimasta sola. Senza pensare, che forse il + grande gesto d'amore che alce può fare è proprio lasciarla. Non ce n'è+ di possibilità secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io credo che la moglie di alce, se pure sua coetanea o di poco più giovane, sia talmente abituata ad avere da anni lui intorno che pensa e provvede a tutto, che abbia bisogno di sentirsi dire che lui le vuole bene, *per il terrore di dover crescere all'improvviso*, una volta rimasta sola. Senza pensare, che forse il + grande gesto d'amore che alce può fare è proprio lasciarla. Non ce n'è+ di possibilità secondo me.


 su che cosa basi la sua immaturità rispetto alla maturità di alce?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> su che cosa basi la sua immaturità rispetto alla maturità di alce?


quello che ho scritto è preceduto da un "io credo": e' un'idea che mi son fatta da ciò che ha scritto lui da quando è sul  forum e da altre considerazioni che mi son state fatte.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io credo che la moglie di alce, se pure sua coetanea o di poco più giovane, sia talmente abituata ad avere da anni lui intorno che pensa e provvede a tutto, che abbia bisogno di sentirsi dire che lui le vuole bene, per il terrore di dover crescere all'improvviso, una volta rimasta sola. Senza pensare, che forse il + grande gesto d'amore che alce può fare è proprio lasciarla. Non ce n'è+ di possibilità secondo me.


ma sai che mi sono fatta la stessa identica impressione?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma sai che mi sono fatta la stessa identica impressione?


 spiegalo alla dea.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> spiegalo alla dea.


 
ho "chiaccherato" un po' con Alce e questo è quello che ho percepito. Lui è l'ancora della casa.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ho "chiaccherato" un po' con Alce e questo è quello che ho percepito. Lui è l'ancora della casa.


 medesima situazione sole


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ho "chiaccherato" un po' con Alce e questo è quello che ho percepito. Lui è l'ancora della casa.


 
bisognerebbe parlare anche con lei per farsi un'idea no?


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> medesima situazione sole


 
poi è pur vero che abbiamo ascoltato solo una versione, ma mi sembra un rapporto sbilanciato


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ho "chiaccherato" un po' con Alce e questo è quello che ho percepito. Lui è l'ancora della casa.


 mi pare poca cosa per definire immatura una persona


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> poi è pur vero che abbiamo ascoltato solo una versione, ma mi sembra un rapporto sbilanciato


 anche a me


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare poca cosa per definire immatura una persona


 opinioni


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare poca cosa per definire immatura una persona


 
anche perchè obiettivamente noi sentiamo solo una campana, non contraddicibile...si può dire contraddicibile?


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche perchè obiettivamente noi sentiamo solo una campana, non contraddicibile...si può dire contraddicibile?


 sì, diciamolo


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> opinioni


 sono sempre opinioni .certo che scritte a caratteri cubitali e in rosso prendono una discreta incisività


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono sempre opinioni .certo che scritte a caratteri cubitali e in rosso prendono una discreta incisività


me lo spieghi meglio, dea?


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

> "Sto male", le dico, lei mi risponde "Non devi, devi tentare di uscirne" (e con questo sottintende "senza il mio aiuto").


penso alla mia situazione che fu speculare Alce.

Se m avesse detto" sto male" avrei fatto i salti quadrupli mortali con avvitamento. e invece ha decise di intraprendere un corso di vita privata dove io ero assollutamente esclusa.e lo fece con straordinaria disinvoltura.

non dico cio' per connotare negativamente Tua moglie, non la conosco, non l'ho letta.mi baso su tutto cio' che hai raccontato.

una dichiarazione simile(_ senza il mio aiuto_ ) in una relazione di coppia  ,dove uno sta male, indipendentemente da chi ha creato il guaio, non puo' essere fatta, è come se si dovessero considerare tre elementi : TU: LEI: E LA RELAZIONE.

LA RELAZIONE NON PUO' CURARSI SE NON CON L'INTERVENTO aATTIVO DI ENTRAMBI!
e vado avanti.





> Decido che è più importante, soprattutto per nostro figlio, non rovinare le vacanze: cambio registro. Lei mi piace da morire, mi attizza come un fiammifero sulla benzina, sposto tutto su questo.



non sopporti tutto quello che hai elencato e fisicamente dici che ti piace da morire...e lei lo sa...ma come è possibile vivere la sessualità in maniera cosi disaffrancata da tutto il resto? te lo chiedo forse perchè son donna, e mai riuscirei a viverlo cosi.


> Molta eccitazione, lei è al massimo, poi ogni tanto lei sbaglia frase, ed io le rispondo senza cattiveria, ma senza nascondere più nulla. Piange un po', le manca la terra sotto i piedi, poi l'eccitazione si fa di nuovo padrona, e continuiamo appassionatamente.
> -"mi vuoi bene?", mi chiede
> -"Non posso non volertene, sei parte di me, ma non chiedermi altro, tutto il resto è bruciato".


ecco, al posto di tua moglie non riuscirei a venire a letto con te. benchè io ( lei) mi senta in colpa, perchè ho io tradito, se tu mi rispondi TUTTO IL RESTO é BRUCIATO, come diavolo faccio a credere che c'è ancora spazio per la fiducia?e mi chiudero' in me stessa.



> Sto cominciando a rivolgermi a lei come se fossimo ex, solo amici, soci di un'impresa, anche se ancora non saprei accettare un'indipendenza che io non cerco (ho paura di rimanere solo) e che lei non vuole (stesso motivo).
> -"Mi vuoi bene?" mi chiede ancora
> -"Certo".
> Ma oltre il fuoco del sesso, che gelo.


[/QUOTE]


non te la prendere con lei dunque se vorresti una indipendenza 
che non cerchi perchè hai paura!

e certo che c'è il gelo Alce, le dici che è tutto bruciato, non vuoi indipendenza perchè hai paura, questa frustrazione ti crea della rabbia che comunque la indirizzi a lei..insomma caro Alce...cosi avanti come potete andare?

e questo solo per questo primo post.

se riesco acchiappo anche gli altri.


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Luglio 2009)

*Solo perché sei tu e solo stavolta. Posso mica sempre farti da segretario.*



Asudem ha detto:


> me lo spieghi meglio, dea?



http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=631606#post631606


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?p=631606#post631606


ma era solo per darle della dea 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque grazie, segretarietto mio


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io di sorrisi in realtà gliene regalo parecchi, non fosse che per quieto vivere.
> No, non la sopporto più, come già non la sopportavo più prima del tradimento. E DICI NIENTE ALCE, GUARDA CHE QUESTO PARTICOLARE È FONDAMENTALE, CREDI CHE LEI NON LO ABBIA MAI PERCEPITO?
> (a dimostrazione ancora una volta che il tradimento autentico è quello verso  la RELAZIONE, che non e' secondario a quello fisico di cui è espressione ulteriore)
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio oggi sono incasinato col lavoro!
> 
> Il mio è uno sfogo del momento, incarognito da anni di mancate risposte, ma..... chi può onestamente dire, anche nella coppia più affiatata, che non esistono punti
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cacchio oggi sono incasinato col lavoro!
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono sempre opinioni .certo che scritte a caratteri cubitali e in rosso prendono una discreta incisività


solo se l'incisività ce la vuoi vedere tu.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Cacchio oggi sono incasinato col lavoro!
> ...


----------



## Old stellamarina (23 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dolce Mimì, sei un tesoro come sempre. Purtroppo ho pochissimo tempo, e potrei dover interrompere di colpo. Ti dico solo una cosa: le qualità di mia moglie sono qualcosa di cui non mi sono mai dimenticato, gliele ho sempre sottolineate, l'ho spronata in mille modi a sfruttarle, a non sprecare sè stessa......Scapppo!!!!
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2009)

se uno torna da due settimane di ferie in questi stati vuol dire che era meglio se uno andava a zurigo e l'altra in guatemala.. tanto è stato rilassante e utile passare tutto quel tempo insieme.
 magari vi avrebbe fatto più bene fare 15 gg ognuno per conto suo, no?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> se uno torna da due settimane di ferie in questi stati vuol dire che era meglio se uno andava a zurigo e l'altra in guatemala.. tanto è stato rilassante e utile passare tutto quel tempo insieme.
> magari vi avrebbe fatto più bene fare 15 gg ognuno per conto suo, no?


no
perché il bambino li ha avuti tutte e due insieme e checché se ne voglia dire , per quanto possa avvere avvertito tensioni ...è stato meglio di quanto sarebbe stato con uno o con l'altro


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> no
> perché il bambino li ha avuti tutte e due insieme e checché se ne voglia dire , per quanto possa avvere avvertito tensioni ...è stato meglio di quanto sarebbe stato con uno o con l'altro


dipende dalle abitudini, come per tutto il resto.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> dipende dalle abitudini, come per tutto il resto.


è una triste abitudine.se non se ne può fare a meno si fa...chiaro
ma prima si prova perché ne vale la pena

altrimenti perché mi chiami minerva conserva?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Luglio 2009)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io ribadisco che ci sono le basi per ricostruire, Voi due Vi volete bene e il bene condito da un buon sesso è la cosa più vicina all'amore che c'e'. Tutto il resto, intendo le schermaglie, i ltigi, lo stuzzicarsi a vicenda(comunque più tu che lei) e il rancore, derivano solo unicamente dal tradimento che ha tinto, tutto quello che comunque seppur doloroso pareva risolvibile, di nero.
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (23 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dolce Mimì, sei un tesoro come sempre. Purtroppo ho pochissimo tempo, e potrei dover interrompere di colpo. Ti dico solo una cosa: le qualità di mia moglie sono qualcosa di cui non mi sono mai dimenticato, gliele ho sempre sottolineate, l'ho spronata in mille modi a sfruttarle, a non sprecare sè stessa......Scapppo!!!!


ma le qualità sono una cosa da sfruttare ed usare o sono una cosa innata?
qualità è saper sorridere sempre, qualità è saper trovare il buono, qualità è la pazienza.
Le qualità non sono in vendita e non sono 'talenti', sono altro... 
cose che non possono mutare e per cui dovresti amarla sempre e comunque.
io onestamente odierei che mi si dicesse di fare questo o quello con le mie qualità/talenti o con la mia vita.
se mi ami, devi farlo così! Dice una canzone 'le cose che ti dico non si amano, se devi amare, devi amare me....'


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma le qualità sono una cosa da sfruttare ed usare o sono una cosa innata?
> qualità è saper sorridere sempre, qualità è saper trovare il buono, qualità è la pazienza.
> Le qualità non sono in vendita e non sono 'talenti', sono altro...
> cose che non possono mutare e per cui dovresti amarla sempre e comunque.
> ...


Sei un po' troppo  "Harmony" per i miei gusti, e considera che io sono un romantico.......


----------



## Grande82 (23 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei un po' troppo "Harmony" per i miei gusti, e considera che io sono un romantico.......


 ti richiedo quali siano le qualità di tua moglie...


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una triste abitudine.se non se ne può fare a meno si fa...chiaro
> ma prima si prova perché ne vale la pena
> 
> altrimenti perché mi chiami minerva conserva?


uff. per me i ragazzi a 12 anni son già pronti per i college estivi lontani da mamma e papà.
ripeto: sono abitudini e stili di vita a cui i ragazzi si abituano fin da piccoli.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> uff. per me i ragazzi a 12 anni son già pronti per i college estivi lontani da mamma e papà.
> ripeto: sono abitudini e stili di vita a cui i ragazzi si abituano fin da piccoli.


Cicia, sono perfettamente daccordo che il piccioncino è in età da poter spiccare il volo, anzi, lo sproniamo giorno per giorno e con ottimi risultati ad essere sempre più indipendente, ma non è questo il problema. Il vero problema per un bambino che si trova davanti alla separazione dei genitori credo consista nella mancanza di punti fissi di riferimento, dell'essere o quantomeno rischiare di essere sbalottato di qui e di la magari col carico di consapevoli od inconsapevoli coinvolgimenti in scelte, giochi di parte, ruoli, incertezza degli insegnamenti etc.


----------



## lorelai (23 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma le qualità sono una cosa da sfruttare ed usare o sono una cosa innata?
> qualità è saper sorridere sempre, qualità è saper trovare il buono, qualità è la pazienza.
> Le qualità non sono in vendita e non sono 'talenti', sono altro...
> cose che non possono mutare e per cui dovresti amarla sempre e comunque.
> ...



Non so... forse, saper sfruttare i propri talenti senza arrendersi davanti alle prime difficoltà, ecco, quella è una qualità.
Per il resto, sono d'accordo. Soprattutto perchè _a me_ sono state rinfacciate delle scelte di vita, e questo mi ha fatto malissimo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Luglio 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Non so... forse, saper sfruttare i propri talenti senza arrendersi davanti alle prime difficoltà, ecco, quella è una qualità.
> Per il resto, sono d'accordo. Soprattutto perchè _a me_ sono state rinfacciate delle scelte di vita, e questo mi ha fatto malissimo.


ti capisco, mi è stato appena rinfacciato che non seguo abbastanza mio figlio perchè lavoro, ed è stato fatto il paragone con una parente che il suo non lo lascia mai, ma ha un marito che ad inizio mese le lascia 5mila euro in contanti nel cassetto della scrivania, per le spesucce.


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2009)

*Alce Veloce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cicia, sono perfettamente daccordo che il piccioncino è in età da poter spiccare il volo, anzi, lo sproniamo giorno per giorno e con ottimi risultati ad essere sempre più indipendente, ma non è questo il problema. Il vero problema per un bambino che si trova davanti alla separazione dei genitori credo consista nella mancanza di punti fissi di riferimento, dell'essere o quantomeno rischiare di essere sbalottato di qui e di la magari col carico di consapevoli od inconsapevoli coinvolgimenti in scelte, giochi di parte, ruoli, incertezza degli insegnamenti etc.


Se questo é il tuo primo ed ultimo fine, non posso che concordare, ma é proprio quando si é genitori maturi, coerenti e consapevoli che si riesce a gestire un rapporto "genitoriale" dentro o fuori dalla coppia.
Quello che ci si deve domandare é se c'é abbastanza filo per cucire in un rapporto un rammendo invisibile, o se si rischia di mettere una pezza tanto evidente che qualunque figlio potrebbe avvertire come rimedio raffazzonato.
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Luglio 2009)

Ieri sera attacco bottone di nuovo, tento con le domande più idiote che mi vengono: se proprio dici di voler ricominciare, di voler riconquistare la mia fiducia....... cosa sei disposta ad offrirmi di tuo? Intendo dire: quanto sei disposta, e questa è l'ultima volta che te lo chiedo, ad aprirti a me, a prendere contatto, confrontarti, metterti in discussione, confidarti, trattarmi da marito, e non da convivente forzato? (più o meno il discorso era questo).
"Claudio", mi dice, "Io sono ignorante, non so e non capisco quello che vuoi".
Avrei dovuto aspettarmelo, ma sono comunque rimasto basito. Ha rinunciato del tutto a sè stessa.
Ok, devo accettare la cosa e non tormentarla più. Dal canto mio, dovrò tentare (ma questo oramai lo sapevo già) di tirare insieme i miei cocci e trovare il modo di non annullarmi a mia volta.
Che peccato.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

non sarà che la stordisci di parole e non fai attenzione ai suoi silenzi e a quello che si portano in sofferenza?


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sarà che la stordisci di parole e non fai attenzione ai suoi silenzi e a quello che si portano in sofferenza?


 
non sarà che non c'è più dialogo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sarà che la stordisci di parole e non fai attenzione ai suoi silenzi e a quello che si portano in sofferenza?





soleluna80 ha detto:


> non sarà che non c'è più dialogo?


Beh, l'ho ben detto che ormai da parecchio il mio è un monologo rivolto ad un muro.
Ho stordito davvero solo i primissimi tempi, poi tentavo solo di provare a instaurare un dialogo, ed al silenzio di risposta mi fermavo.
Rinuncio. Tiro i remi in barca.
Farò di tutto per rispettare lei e le sue scelte, io vedrò di farne di non troppo dolorose pur non rinunciando troppo a me.

Stamattina pensavo di darmi come alternativa il buttarmi nel lavoro, ma la mattinata in ufficio mi ha fatto passare la fantasia. Sarebbe meglio cominciare a farsi di eroina.

Unica cosa buona che sembra trasparire da questo momento: i fantasmi della gelosia sembrano diventare un po' più trasparenti e meno paurosi. Se vado avanti così, fra un po' sarò in grado di non pensarci troppo. Sperèm!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sarà che la stordisci di parole e non fai attenzione ai suoi silenzi e a quello che si portano in sofferenza?


 non sarà che si è anche un po' rotto i coglioni e non ce la fa più di suo e trova sconfortante, avvilente, annichilente, sbattere sempre contro un muro?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non sarà che si è anche un po' rotto i coglioni e non ce la fa più di suo e trova sconfortante, avvilente, annichilente, sbattere sempre contro un muro?


può essere ma ,come è già stato detto, non abbiamo sentito la campana della moglie.
Io credo che sempre , ma proprio sempre, il torto non stia mai da una parte sola così come la ragione.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> può essere ma ,come è già stato detto, non abbiamo sentito la campana della moglie.
> Io credo che sempre , ma proprio sempre, il torto non stia mai da una parte sola così come la ragione.


 asu ma noi qui, tranne nel caso di fiorella e del marito, abbiam sempre sentito una sola campana: ci facciamo la nostra idea e rispondiamo in base a quella, o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> asu ma noi qui, tranne nel caso di fiorella e del marito, abbiam sempre sentito una sola campana: ci facciamo la nostra idea e rispondiamo in base a quella, o no?


Non sempre, almeno io.
Sempre per via della seconda frase del mio precedente intervento.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> può essere ma ,come è già stato detto, non abbiamo sentito la campana della moglie.
> Io credo che sempre , ma proprio sempre, il torto non stia mai da una parte sola così come la ragione.


Concordo pienamente.
Se qualcuno dovesse riuscire a sentire la campana della mia signora me lo faccia sapere. Io non ci riesco da anni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> asu ma noi qui, tranne nel caso di fiorella e del marito, abbiam sempre sentito una sola campana: ci facciamo la nostra idea e rispondiamo in base a quella, o no?


Nelle vostre risposte c'è sempre stata, qui e là la presenza di ipotesi contrarie a quello che dicevo. Spesso sono stati gli interventi più utili.
Se anche sentiste entrambe le campane, comunque, vi trovereste come ci troviamo tutti ben lontani dal conoscere la realtà delle cose. Esprimere sè stessi e le proprie sensazioni all'interno di una situazione è forse una delle cose più difficili che esistono, tant'è che esiste l'arte.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Luglio 2009)

A proposito. I primi tempi, anche se in maniera molto grossolana e confusa, avevo tentato di coinvolgerla nel forum proprio nella speranza che trovasse un modo alternativo per esternarsi e confrontarsi, anche se con ignoti.
Purtroppo non è stata solo la grossolanità del tentativo, ma proprio la sua refrattarietà al dialogo che ha impedito di andare avanti.
Lei ha pochissime amiche scelte, e credo che nessuna di loro sia mai stata depositaria delle sue confidenze. Anche una che lavorava con lei, si adoravano e che sapeva dell'altro, si è sempre vista centellinare le parole. Anche lei è stata usata per consolazione, ed ora che non le serve più manco più si vedono.


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Nelle vostre risposte c'è sempre stata, qui e là la presenza di ipotesi contrarie a quello che dicevo. Spesso sono stati gli interventi più utili.
> *Se anche sentiste entrambe le campane, comunque, *vi trovereste come ci troviamo tutti ben lontani dal conoscere la realtà delle cose. Esprimere sè stessi e le proprie sensazioni all'interno di una situazione è forse una delle cose più difficili che esistono, tant'è che esiste l'arte.


hai ragione. per questo frequento poco il confessionale : trattare dei sentimenti e dei rapporti dellepersone mi fa sentire sempre goffa e fuori luogo perché qualsiasi cosa si dica è sempreoltremodo campata in aria.


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione. per questo frequento poco il confessionale : trattare dei sentimenti e dei rapporti dellepersone mi fa sentire sempre goffa e fuori luogo perché qualsiasi cosa si dica è sempreoltremodo campata in aria.


Eppure senza confronto non c'è evoluzione, comprensione, maturazione


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eppure senza confronto non c'è evoluzione, comprensione, maturazione


sospetto sia un mio limite; ma non lo vedo come confronto ma come invasione di campo.
quello che riguarda la sfera intima di una coppia mi sembra che non dovrebbe subire questo tipo di "intrusioni" esterne proprio per quello che hai detto anche tu...non si saprà mai veramente il vero aspetto delle nostre verità.
leggessi su un forum il mio uomo che permette agli altri di giudicarmi lo sentirei  come un grande tradimento


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Eppure senza confronto non c'è evoluzione, comprensione, maturazione


 ma ti pare che una dea necessiti di tutto questo?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sospetto sia un mio limite; ma non lo vedo come confronto ma come invasione di campo.
> quello che riguarda la sfera intima di una coppia mi sembra che non dovrebbe subire questo tipo di "intrusioni" esterne proprio per quello che hai detto anche tu...non si saprà mai veramente il vero aspetto delle nostre verità.
> * leggessi su un forum il mio uomo che permette agli altri di giudicarmi lo sentirei  come un grande tradimento*


è vero. Anch'io lo considerei tale.


----------



## Old Angel (24 Luglio 2009)

E vabbè...difatti penso che qui quasi tutti tengono gelosamente segreto questo forum...la mi moglie era incazzata nera quando andavo dalla psicologa perchè secondo lei andavo a raccontare i fatti suoi in giro....vabbè chissa che cavolo sanno di me dall'altra parte dell'italia un pò per ciascuno non fa male a nessuno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ieri sera attacco bottone di nuovo, tento con le domande più idiote che mi vengono: se proprio dici di voler ricominciare, di voler riconquistare la mia fiducia....... cosa sei disposta ad offrirmi di tuo? Intendo dire: quanto sei disposta, e questa è l'ultima volta che te lo chiedo, ad aprirti a me, a prendere contatto, confrontarti, metterti in discussione, confidarti, trattarmi da marito, e non da convivente forzato? (più o meno il discorso era questo).
> "Claudio", mi dice, "Io sono ignorante, non so e non capisco quello che vuoi".
> Avrei dovuto aspettarmelo, ma sono comunque rimasto basito. Ha rinunciato del tutto a sè stessa.
> Ok, devo accettare la cosa e non tormentarla più. Dal canto mio, dovrò tentare (ma questo oramai lo sapevo già) di tirare insieme i miei cocci e trovare il modo di non annullarmi a mia volta.
> Che peccato.


 Guarda che non ti ho capito neanch'io ...


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che non ti ho capito neanch'io ...


 E infatti te l'ho sempre detto che nn c'è storia tra noi. Inutile che ci provi sempre, me ne basta una


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E infatti te l'ho sempre detto che nn c'è storia tra noi. Inutile che ci provi sempre, me ne basta una


 Non credo di aver ambizioni ...poi io sono più decisa nelle mie scelte.


Seriamente.
Non è che sei chiaro nello spiegare cosa intenti.
Cosa vorresti che ti dicesse?
Cosa dovrebbe fare?
Qual è la tua idea di rapporto a cui aspiri?


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sospetto sia un mio limite; ma non lo vedo come confronto ma come invasione di campo.
> *quello che riguarda la sfera intima di una coppia* mi sembra che non dovrebbe subire questo tipo di "*intrusioni" esterne* proprio per quello che hai detto anche tu...non si saprà mai veramente il vero aspetto delle nostre verità.
> leggessi su un forum il mio uomo che permette agli altri di giudicarmi lo sentirei come un grande tradimento


A parte che spesso qui chi viene a confrontarsi è perchè l'intimità della coppia in qualche modo l'ha già persa o se l'è vista appendere al chiodo...

Si potrebbe parlare di "intrusioni" esterne se ci si inserisse in un dialogo fra un lui e una lei entrambi presenti ...cosa che, a memoria, in circa quattro anni direi è successo solo in un paio di casi...

L'anonimicità di chi scrive e di chi risponde permette quasi sempre che più che di dialogo, si tratti di una riflessione a voce alta, dove  chi risponde in fondo fa solo da contraltare...

In pratica è quasi come un parlare a voce alta con se stessi...con spesso i classici diavoletto e angioletto sulle spalle...


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio oggi sono incasinato col lavoro!
> 
> Il mio è uno sfogo del momento, incarognito da anni di mancate risposte, ma..... chi può onestamente dire, anche nella coppia più affiatata, che non esistono punti di piccolo attrito su peculiarità proprie e del partner?
> Sono come piccoli granelli di sabbia tra le lenzuola, ma se il sonno è sereno non ci si accorge di nulla, altrimenti diventano un cilicio.
> ...


 Io nonostante la grande fatica,
 ho provato ad applicare queste regole, 
 e sembra stiano funzionando. 

> reprimi le tua rabbia e fai finta di essere tornato sereno con lei (dalle insomma la possibilita' di essere se stessa nei tuoi confronti).
> prova a credere alle sue parole e cioe' ad esempio quando ti dice che ti ama davvero.
> evita di ricordarle ( anche se ti esce spontaneo )  che ti ha tradito..
> osserva e valuta tua moglie per la persona che e' adesso e non per quello che era una volta.
> non chiedere il suo amore, lascia che sia lei a dartelo spontaneamente .

 Io penso che a tua moglie non dai neanche la possibilita' di essere se stessa perche'
 spesso e volentieri le ricordi  " il suo errore" ;
 lei si sente in difetto su un argomento dove non puo' difendersi e allora si chiude a guscio.
Come tutti i traditori si sente giudicata e quindi poco propensa "a lasciarsi andare" con chi potrebbe ancora giudicarla (cioe' tu).


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Io nonostante la grande fatica,
> ho provato ad applicare queste regole,
> e sembra stiano funzionando.
> 
> ...


Concordo.
E se non si riesce ...bisogna chiudere e mettere fine al tormento.
Però se si vuole continuare quella che indichi è solo una fase: non si possono creare montagne di "non detto".


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo.
> E se non si riesce ...bisogna chiudere e mettere fine al tormento.
> Però se si vuole continuare quella che indichi è solo una fase: non si possono creare montagne di "non detto".



Giusto.......
hai detto la cosa piu' importante : 
e' solo una fase che serve per creare armonia e spontaineta'.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Luglio 2009)

Grazie a tutti. Il lavoro mi tiene lontano.
Ci proverò, comunque.
Buon tutto a tutti
Claudio


----------



## Old amarax (29 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente.
> Se qualcuno dovesse riuscire a sentire la campana della mia signora me lo faccia sapere. Io non ci riesco da anni.


Ovvio che di tua moglie non so niente ma ti posso dire di quello che ho concluso su mio marito che un pò le somiglia. Non ama parlare dei suoi errori. Ci salta sopra. Li evita accuratamente. Fanno parte del passato. E non capisce il mio malessere. Non capisce il bisogno a volte acuto di essere tranquillizzata. Sei tu a dovere capire lei ancora una volta.


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ovvio che di tua moglie non so niente ma ti posso dire di quello che ho concluso su mio marito che un pò le somiglia. Non ama parlare dei suoi errori. Ci salta sopra. Li evita accuratamente. Fanno parte del passato. E non capisce il mio malessere. Non capisce il bisogno a volte acuto di essere tranquillizzata. Sei tu a dovere capire lei ancora una volta.


Già, penso sia proprio così.
Il mio problema, però, non è capire lei, ma me stesso, gestirmi coscientemente, non lasciarmi andare né a reazioni eccessive né alla passiva rassegnazione. Devo diventare grande.


----------



## Old amarax (29 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, penso sia proprio così.
> Il mio problema, però, non è capire lei, ma me stesso, gestirmi coscientemente, non lasciarmi andare né a reazioni eccessive né alla passiva rassegnazione. Devo diventare grande.


 
Di te hai poco da capire.
E' di te con lei che devi capire. Se hai ancora bisogno di certezze da lei e quindi parlarne ancora e ancora e ancora se necessario , o se ti basta quello che io definisco far finta che è tutto passato.


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Luglio 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Di te hai poco da capire.
> E' di te con lei che devi capire. Se hai ancora bisogno di certezze da lei e quindi parlarne ancora e ancora e ancora se necessario , o se ti basta quello che io definisco far finta che è tutto passato.


Più che un far finta che tutto è passato lo vedrei più come un vediamo cosa cè rimasto di buono e guardiamo avanti. Con un po' più di contatto sarebbe più facile, ma purtroppo mi devo accontentare.

Cacchio che nervi rubare il tempo a briciole per entrare qui!


----------



## Minerva (29 Luglio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Più che un far finta che tutto è passato lo vedrei più *come un vediamo cosa cè rimasto di buono e guardiamo avanti.* Con un po' più di contatto sarebbe più facile, ma purtroppo mi devo accontentare.
> 
> Cacchio che nervi rubare il tempo a briciole per entrare qui!


 direi che è veramente l'atteggiamento migliore


----------

